# IG's SoW: Rescue at Rivenroar



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2008)

Its early evening at the Antler and Thistle Tavern as the hearthfire starts work on a fresh log.  A good-natured trio have started the night early, and are keeping the barmaid busy running back and forth to their corner table.  A small pile of coins shifts from one to the next as they take turns shouting over their winning hands.  The bartender dries a mug as he pretends to listen to a lone drunk sitting at the bar, and two other patrons are enjoying an ale near the front of the tavern.  You can't help but overhear their conversation about the recent attack on Brindol's Hall of Great Valor and the kidnapping of several locals.







All text before the image is in character; anything after is OOC.

Tell me where your character is currently in the tavern, and feel free to talk amongst yourselves for a bit and get to know each other, both IC and otherwise.


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2008)

A large dwarf in scale armor, with a greathammer strapped to his back, sits at one of the long tables along the east wall of the tavern.  Nursing a mead, he mutters to himself, *"It's no dwarven stout, but it'll do."*

[sblock=OOC]Brega is at the second long table down from the 3-npc table[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

An elf dressed in a fine light silver robe is playing a lute softly in the corner, watching the hearth silently, enjoying the way the flames leapt and danced, reminding him of his own dances beneath the moonlight sky.

_"Ah, hopefully one day, we can return to that existence, but for now we must be vigilent."_ Illian thinks to himself as he strums the strings of his instrument.

He looks over at his pack of gear, glad to be out of his heavy armour and enjoying a moment of relaxation. Illian instinctively, reaches his hand to his chest, where the silver holy symbol of Correllon lies beneath his garment. Taking a sip on the watery wine, the elf leans back in his chair and observes, with a more keen interest about the kidnapping of locals and the attack on the Hall of Great Valor 

Overhearing the dwarves' words, Illian stops his performance and looks up at the warrior. Raising his glass of watery wine, he says "I guess I'm not the only one who could go for a taste of home. Would you care for some company?", gesturing to the empty seat across from him. 

[sblock=OOC]
Illian is currently sitting at the bottom right table, in the bottom right chair so he can take in the tavern. His gear lies directly behind him, as he wouldn't be comfortable sitting in chainmail for a long period of time, nor would it be good etiquette.

Perception (1d20+6=21) to overhear the dwarf's muttering's
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2008)

Through the door of the inn comes a far from imposing figure in a well-worn but well-made cloak with the hood up. The cloak is a mottled grey and grey-green, and under it can be glimpsed a deeply tanned leather jerkin over forest green shirt and dark brown breeches. Across the newcomer's back is a longbow in a case. From her left hip dangles a stout sword. From her right, a quiver of arrows. The padded soles of the stranger's boots make almost no noise on the inn floorboards, though the stool she sits at creaks.

She pulls back the hood of her cloak, revealing the comely features of an elfmaid; angular face, thin lips, large tilted eyes and the trademark ears. Her hair is short and scruffy, a ruddy orange color. Her skin has the kiss of time in the sun, but is fair despite that. The dust of a long journey adorns her face and clothes as well.

"Water and goat's milk," she says to the man at the bar, adding wryly, "In separate cups, please."

(Aliyas is currently sitting at the bar, about midway between the other fella and the far end from the door.)


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2008)

The dwarf looks up from his mug at the elf with the lute.  *"Aye," *he replied, *"some company would be a nice distraction.  My name is Brega Grimstone.  What be you called?"*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

Well met Master Grimstone, I am known as Illian Starsinger and I could also use some company" the elf says as he throws back his long, silver hair with his slender, pale hand.

"So are you a native of Brindol? I noticed you carry quite the implement of battle on your back, what do you need such a weapon for?" Illian asks, as he takes another small sip of his wine, managing to hold back a grimace as the sour wine hit his palate.


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2008)

*"I grew up in Reeve," *Brega replied, *"and am here in Brindol looking for good opportunities to use my hammer on any orcs, goblins and the like that need dealing with.  I see," *the dwarf nods to Illian's gear *"that you are not un-prepared yourself?"*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah, yes, well that hammer is well-served for smashing their skulls. Myself, I grew up in the Blackfens, just beyond the Witchwood, where lizardfolk tribes launch raids on our villiages. All elves there are trained to use basic weapons and armor. I have found it to be a necessity in these dark times, to travel well armed and be ready to defend oneself." Illian replies.

Looking at the elf at the bar, Illian wonders if it is a fellow Tiri Kitor from Starsong Hill.

[sblock=OOC]
The Blackfens are more marsh than swamp and contain many small groups of elves, with their 'capitol' being Starsong Hill.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2008)

*"It seems our peoples suffer much the same fate, but in different guises,"* Brega replied.  *"My ancestral home of Kar-Zurak fell before I was forged.  I long for a place to defend, now, but instead wander looking to put those who would, with their savagery, bring down our civilized lands on the defensive."*

[sblock=OOC]FYI, if you didn't read Brega's background, Reeve is a human village.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 7, 2008)

The door to the inn shot open and a very strange sight strode in. A halfling, about 4 foot tall with cropped brown hair. 

That in itself would not normally be odd - it was the burnished plate armour that he wore which was unusual. Also the heavy shield which hung from one shoulder over a pair of javelins, and the hilt of a scimitar which could be seen over the other shoulder.

His demeanour also was unlike most halflings. Whereas most halflings seemed to be cheery and outgoing this particular individual had a calm, nay stern look about him.

He paused in the doorway and sketched the sign of an upright sword in the air, "The Blessings of Kord be upon all here", before moving to the nearest end of the bar, nodding to the nearby locals as he went.

"I'll have an ale if you please sir, it has been a long walk."

He shuffled off his pack, his shield and his javelins and laid them on the floor by the wall before turning back to wait for his drink.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

"Well, that isn't a site that you see everyday, I didn't think the wee folk would even fit into armour of that weight. Looks like you're not the only one who's looking for something. I guess we all are" Illian says, somewhat wistfully, as if thinking about something else, again his hand drifting towards his chest, and the hidden symbol there.


----------



## garyh (Aug 8, 2008)

*"Aye, that is a site I've never seen before,"* Brega agreed.  *"Still, he must be a brave lad to venture forth in such a fashion!  And, he's a Kordite as well."*  With that, Brega tapped the lightning-shapped crest on the helm sitting next to his elbow on the table.

*"Well met, fellow follower of the Storm Lord!"* the dwarf called out across the tavern.  *"Will you join me and my new friend Illian here for a drink?  My name is Brega."*


----------



## The Digger (Aug 8, 2008)

"I would be delighted to do so friend.  May I buy you both a drink in Friendship?  'Twould be both a pleasure and an honour."

Without waiting for an answer Peregrine turns to the bartender.  "Good sir, may I also trouble you for drinks for my new-found friends over there.  I presume that you are aware of their desires?"

The halfling places some coin on the bar, enough for the drinks, and bends to take up again his belongings.

"And would you be so kind as to bring them over, please?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2008)

On getting a pair of wooden mugs from the bartender, and passing along some coin, Aliyas sat quietly and listened to the buzz of the room as she sipped first one, then the other. The milk was getting a little old now at the end of the day, but it was still rich and pungent. The water cleared the taste each time, making the next swallow of milk seem like the first.

Well traveled sorts, chatting amiably. It was a longshot in a dark wood, but maybe one of them had heard something of what she sought. A mention. A tale. A lead. Anything.

So Aliyas gets to her feet on finishing her drinks, and makes her way to the table where the dwarf and halfling and elf are seated. An unlikely set of drinking companions if ever there was one.

"May I join you for a moment?" she asks. Her voice is quiet and serious.


----------



## garyh (Aug 8, 2008)

*"Of course, lass!" *the dwarf booms.  *"The more the merrier.  My name's Brega.  Your fellow elf here is Illian, and my fellow Kordite...  ah, yes, I don't believe I've caught your name yet, my friend?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2008)

She sits at the table, not quite centered on her chair, as if prepared to get back up again any moment.

"Please call me Aliyas," the elf woman replies, with a respectful nod to each present.

"Before me sit three individuals from different places, all distant," Aliyas goes on to say. "Have any of you heard tell rumor or word of an ivory greatbow, so pure it seems to glow when light strikes it? The bow itself has an image of a female figure carved out of it. You all must have come some ways, heard some tales. Does this object sound familiar to you?"


----------



## garyh (Aug 8, 2008)

*"I'm not really much for bows, myself,"* the dwarf replied, with a tap over his shoulder to his hammer.  *"It doesn't sound familiar, but I can tell it's important to you, lass.  Maybe if you share some more about this wondrous bow's history, it might pry something loose from the ol' memory."*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2008)

"It is sacred to Sehanine," Aliyas replies shortly...then grudgingly allows, "It was stolen some time ago from its keepers. I am trying to bring it back."

She looks at Illian and Peregrine. "Have either of you heard any talk of such a thing?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 8, 2008)

One of the patrons sitting near the front perks his ears as he overhears Aliyas's inquiry.

"Aye, seems everyone's missin' a bit o' somethin' these days," he says loudly.  He doesn't bother getting up as he speaks, and his flushed cheeks tell that he's likely not gotten up for some time now.  "Blasted goblins comin' in an' tearin' up the place again, jus' when all that was bein' put behind us!  Was it goblins that steal'd yer bow, too?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2008)

The elf woman looks around and spies the speaker.

"I...didn't see the ones that took it," she answers darkly, but with a hint of shame. "The only ones of us that survived the attack were the ones who were out patrolling. The brutality of it could have been goblin...though it's hard to imagine goblins being organized enough to wage a battle like this. The grove was...it was well defended."

She looks away, a sudden wave of melancholy crashing over her.

"I am sorry that your town has been so troubled. Have you been sent reinforcements by your lord?"


----------



## The Digger (Aug 8, 2008)

"It seems to me that the only reinforcements are those like ourselves who have gathered here,"  the halfling responded to Aliyas.  "I cannot speak for the others but I have come to be of service to those who suffer.  Of course, if that gives me a chance to smite down those who serve evil, then that is all the better."

He seemed to shiver slightly and his voice grew noticeably rougher as he mentioned ' those who serve evil', almost as if someone had walked over his grave - or more likely the grave of someone he valued.

He took a deep swallow of his ale.  "My name is Peregrine by the way.


----------



## garyh (Aug 8, 2008)

*"Peregrine, my lad, I'm a little more about the smiting and a little less about the service,"* Brega tells the halfling, *"but I think you and I have a lot in common."*

Looking over to the patron who spoke up, Brega asked *"So have ye been havin' trouble with goblins here?  Anything you folks could use a hand with?"*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking at the other elf with a mix of empathy and sadness,"I'm afraid I have not seen the relic you're looking for, my own travels are rather local. It's a shame that such an item is in the hands of evil, perhaps this is why Corellon guided me here?"  Illian wonders aloud. 

He goes quiet for a moment and rubs his smooth chin, obviously thinking for a moment, and says "If my abilities will allow us to recover a relic of the Seladrine, then I will do whatever is within my poewr to assist you Lady Aliyas" with a fierce look of determination in his eyes.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2008)

Aliyas shrugs at Illian's words. "I am looking for clues," she says simply. "I have no reason to think it is here. If Corellon drew you here, it is likely for other reasons. I apologize for wasting your time."

She stands up and nods formally. "Sir Peregrine, Brega, Illian, thank you for your help. I wish you well on whatever ends you seek."


----------



## The Digger (Aug 10, 2008)

"Please do not be so hasty, dear lady.  Will you not join us in a glass?  It may well be that you must search elsewhere for this bow but a short rest in pleasant company surely cannot hurt your quest.  I would hope that your body and soul would be invigorated and your efforts will be renewed."

Peregrine waves to the bartender.  "Another round if you please good sir."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 10, 2008)

A nondescript half elf approaches your table and says with a friendly smile "Relics, fighting globins, my, you seem like a lively group! Mind If I join you?"

Matter of factly, he pulls a chair and sits. He is arrying a wooden staff, and the only other weapon on his body is a dagger on his belt. He green cloak is of simple yet sturdy make, and he dons leather armor underneath.


----------



## garyh (Aug 10, 2008)

*"Aye, join us if our talk is the sort you're interested in,"* the dwarf responds to the newcomer.  *"The name's Brega."*

*"And, lass,"* Brega says to Aliyas, *"there's no need to rush off.  Sitting by yourself at another table won't bring you word of that bow any faster."*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2008)

Aliyas stands where she is for a moment, a little embarrassed. The dwarf was...right. Where did she have to go now, but to her room? To wait until daybreak in solitude. What difference did it make to do that alone in her room, or down here with people?

Her delicate lips turn upwards a bit into a shy sliver of a smile and she sits down again...though is still perched on the edge of her seat as if she might jump up any moment.

"Well then...thank you. I'm afraid I'm not very merry company, but I appreciate the offer."


----------



## garyh (Aug 10, 2008)

*"Well, my clan name is Grimstone, and I've troubles of my own that sometimes cause me to live up to the name,"* Brega replies Aliyas, *"but I find that good company and good ale can help shake such thoughts.  I don't know if that'll be the case for you, lass, but it'd be a pleasure to help you find out."*

With that, the Brega calls out to the barkeeper, having already finished the round Peregrine ordered, *"Another round, if you'd be so kind!"*


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2008)

"No reinforcements yet," says the jolly human.  "Been sent fer, I'd be guessin', but none here yet.

"Well yer certainly a thirsty one, aren't ye?" the barmaid teases Brega as she goes for more drinks.  If she'd known that would be the last time she would laugh, she might have said something funnier.

The door to the Antler and Thistle exploded from its hinges as four hobgoblins burst through, their swords cutting down anything in their path.  One of the humans at the table nearest was cut down before he could take his last swallow, and a fount of blood is erupting from the lively barmaid's mouth as she slides from the sword onto the floor by the fireplace.  The drunk at the bar  is wounded but still alive, and the other human near the front has managed to wedge himself under the table.

The three card-players in the back have taken up their chairs and are wielding them furiously in defense of their coin.







*Initiative*
25 Peregrine
17 Brega
15 Aliyas
9 Illian
8 hobgoblins
1 Elias
0 npcs


----------



## garyh (Aug 10, 2008)

Brega stands, jumps over the table, rushes as close to the hobgoblins as he can, and draws and throws his throwing hammer at the hobgoblin who cut down the poor barmaid.

*"Not here, you stinkin' Hobo's!,"* Brega shouts.  *"Not here!"*

[sblock=OOC]Breakdown:
Move action - move as close to Hobgoblin 3 as possible, given the table jumping.
Minor action - draw throwing hammer
Standard action - throw hammer at Hobgoblin 2, marking him[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 10, 2008)

Elias freezes in horror at the brutality of the scene in front of him. As the others react more readily, the anger surges from within. He points at the hobgoblin closest to his table (H1) and mutters: "May you be dammed for your senseless act!", He then points at the hobgoblin next to the bar (H4), and a ray of eldrich power targets the beast.

 OCC: Curse H1, eldrich blast on H4.
Attack/damage: 24/7 wow! natural 20 on the first strike!!!  damage should be 14 (max damage)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2008)

Aliyas is taken by surprise, but only for a moment. She pops up out of her chair, and onto the table, kicking Brega's abandoned mug out of the way as she half-crouches in its place. Her bow slides from its case in a single practiced motion, and her hand moves with blurring speed; firing two arrows off in the space of time most would only be able to fire one!

(Move: Onto table where Brega used to be. Minor: Ready bow. Standard: Use Twin Attack at-will. Attack rolls are 8 and 19, both targeting Hob 4. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1693400/ Damage is: 1! Yay!  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1693403/ Oh, nuts. I'll Hunter's Quarry H4 too though...so: An extra 6 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1693406/ to H4 as well. 7 total. I'll target H2 if H4 dies before I can attack.)


----------



## The Digger (Aug 10, 2008)

Ignoring helmet and shield for the moment Peregrine leaps to his feet and rushes Hobgoblin 1 drawing his sword as he does so.  "Damn you, you beasts, face someone who can at least fight you - Cowards!" he yells as he reaches his adversary and slashes with his scimitar.

[sblock=OOC] Move: 5 squares,  Minor: draw sword, Standard: attack hobgoblin [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 10, 2008)

Ignoring helmet and shield for the moment Peregrine leaps to his feet and rushes Hobgoblin 1 drawing his sword as he does so. "Damn you, you beasts, face someone who can at least fight you - Cowards!" he yells as he reaches his adversary and slashes with his scimitar.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: 5 squares, Minor: draw sword, Standard: Use Bolstering Strike to attack hobgoblin 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1693571/ 

Attack 18+6 (hit) Damage 3+4 = 7; Gain 2 temporary HP
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Illian's face drops at the sight of the hobgoblin's entry into the tavern, shattering the comaraderie of the evening.

"You shall pay for these crimes tonight foul beasts, feel Correllon's Wrath!"  Illian shouts, as he reaches under his tunic, pulls out a holy symbol and points at the nearest enemy. Silver flames burst forth from the foe.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard - Use _Sacred Flame_ on H3, adding 2 temp. hp to either the barmaid (if he can see if she's still breathing, else to Peregrine) 
Attack vs. Reflex (Sacred Flame); Radiant Damage (1d20+4=23, 1d6+5=11) 
Move - Left 1 square
Minor - Draw Holy Symbol
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 12, 2008)

[sblock=garyh]







garyh said:


> Brega stands, jumps over the table, rushes as close to the hobgoblins as he can, and draws and throws his throwing hammer at the hobgoblin who cut down the poor barmaid.
> 
> *"Not here, you stinkin' Hobo's!,"* Brega shouts.  *"Not here!"*
> 
> ...




What are the results of your attack roll?

Also, make an athletics check to see if you clear the table from a standing position.  You make the check, I'll do the math.  I'm going to figure the table at 3 feet high, 5 feet wide.[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Aug 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, didn't remember we were using invisible castle, and when I saw you'd rolled for initiative, I was thinking you were going to roll for everything.  Here ya go.

Warrhammer attack:
1d20+6;1d6+5 → [4,6] = (10) 
1d20+6;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8) 

At least I don't have to hit to mark.  

Athletics check:
1d20+8 → [1,8] = (9) 

Then again, maybe Brega falls on his face, first... [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 16, 2008)

[sblock=Peregrine]







The Digger said:


> Ignoring helmet and shield for the moment Peregrine leaps to his feet and rushes Hobgoblin 1 drawing his sword as he does so. "Damn you, you beasts, face someone who can at least fight you - Cowards!" he yells as he reaches his adversary and slashes with his scimitar.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Move: 5 squares, Minor: draw sword, Standard: Use Bolstering Strike to attack hobgoblin
> ...



[/sblock]
The halfling's sword slides easily through an opening in the hobgoblin's armor, stabbing deep into its belly.  A small fount of blood gurgles from its mouth before it falls motionless to the floor.

[sblock=Brega]







garyh said:


> Brega stands, jumps over the table, rushes as close to the hobgoblins as he can, and draws and throws his throwing hammer at the hobgoblin who cut down the poor barmaid.
> 
> *"Not here, you stinkin' Hobo's!,"* Brega shouts.  *"Not here!"*
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
Brega attempts a vertical leap onto the table but doesn't quite make it--instead he finds himself desperately trying to maintain his balance to keep from falling over completely.*

[sblock=Aliyas]







Shayuri said:


> Aliyas is taken by surprise, but only for a moment. She pops up out of her chair, and onto the table, kicking Brega's abandoned mug out of the way as she half-crouches in its place. Her bow slides from its case in a single practiced motion, and her hand moves with blurring speed; firing two arrows off in the space of time most would only be able to fire one!
> 
> (Move: Onto table where Brega used to be. Minor: Ready bow. Standard: Use Twin Attack at-will. Attack rolls are 8 and 19, both targeting Hob 4. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1693400/ Damage is: 1! Yay!  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1693403/ Oh, nuts. I'll Hunter's Quarry H4 too though...so: An extra 6 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1693406/ to H4 as well. 7 total. I'll target H2 if H4 dies before I can attack.)



[/sblock]
Aliyas sends two arrows flying near simultaneously across the bar.  The first flies low and wide and sticks itself firmly into the front of the bar; the second is dead on, however, and drops the vicious hobgoblin before it can do anymore damage to the drunkard.

[sblock=Illian]







renau1g said:


> Illian's face drops at the sight of the hobgoblin's entry into the tavern, shattering the comaraderie of the evening.
> 
> "You shall pay for these crimes tonight foul beasts, feel Correllon's Wrath!"  Illian shouts, as he reaches under his tunic, pulls out a holy symbol and points at the nearest enemy. Silver flames burst forth from the foe.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
The hobgoblin wails as the silver flames sear his body, and soon the acrid stench of burning flesh fills the room.  Moments later the hobgoblin's agony as ended, and so is his life.**

Three more hobgoblins storm the tavern and spread further chaos.  One takes a stab at Peregrine and manages to get through his armor.  The damage is minimal though, thanks to his bolstering strike.

A small goblin scurries in after its larger kin and tosses a lit torch behind the bar.  The whole thing immediately goes up in flames, taking the poor drunkard with it.  "Help me!" the bartender cries, now trapped behind the burning bar.

[sblock=Elias]Since things have changed significantly before your initiative, I'm going to pause here to give you a chance to change your actions to suit the situation.[/sblock]





* Since Brega failed his athletics check, he doesn't advance this round.
** Temporary hit points don't stack, and Peregrine already had two at your initiative.  You can pick someone else to give them to (the barmaid is clearly dead).  

*Initiative*
25 Peregrine <---- Narrative starts here
17 Brega
15 Aliyas
9 Illian
8 bad guys <---- Narrative ends here
1 Elias <---- Current Initiative
0 NPCs

*Status*
Peregrine 24/27
Brega 31/31
Aliyas 26/26
Illian 26/26
Elias 30/30

h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6, h7
g1


----------



## The Digger (Aug 16, 2008)

"Fire!"  seeing the wooden bar start to blaze up Peregrine decides to take out the goblin as soon as possible but first he swings efficiently at the nearest hobgoblin (H5).

Hit or miss he hurries over to threaten the goblin, ready to attack it next turn.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 16, 2008)

Not being fast enough to do as he intended, Elias will curse H5, and hold his action. He`ll keep his eyes on the entrance, and cast fireburst if a group of golbins enter during the next round. If only a single goblin comes in, he'll blast them with eldrich energy.


----------



## garyh (Aug 16, 2008)

Brega, slightly embarrassed, decides to walk around the table and toss his throwing hammer at the hobgoblin closest to the door, then draws his maul.

[sblock=OOC]
Move action:  head south of the table and as close to H5 as possible.
Standard action:  attack H5 with throwing hammer, marking him.

1d20+6;1d6+5 → [12,6] = (18)
1d20+6;1d6+5 → [5,5] = (10)

Minor action:  Draw maul.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 17, 2008)

Steve Gorak said:


> Not being fast enough to do as he intended, Elias will curse H5, and hold his action. He`ll keep his eyes on the entrance, and cast fireburst if a group of golbins enter during the next round. If only a single goblin comes in, he'll blast them with eldrich energy.




[sblock=OOC for Steve Gorak]Would you mind going ahead and making attack and damage rolls for each of these scenarios?  Then it'll be ready if we need it, and we won't have to hold up any longer than I've held you up already.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC for The Digger]I'd like to tell you if Peregrine hit or missed, but unfortunately you haven't posted the results of your attack and damage rolls.  Mind sending the link? [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 18, 2008)

Peregrine swings a mighty blow at the misbegotten whore of a hobgoblin. A blow which almost parts head from body and which leaves the gobbo dead on the floor (he hopes!)

[sblock=OOC]Bolstering Strike: To hit 16; damage 12; Peregrine gains two temp HP. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1701659/ [/sblock]

The tiny paladin then skips over to the fire-raising goblin and prepares to spill the lifes blood of the raider.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 18, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=OOC for Steve Gorak]Would you mind going ahead and making attack and damage rolls for each of these scenarios?  Then it'll be ready if we need it, and we won't have to hold up any longer than I've held you up already.[/sblock]




[sblock=industrygothica]
Sure, no sweat, here are the rolls:

Scenario 1: Scorching burst on entering goblins: attack: 18 vs ref, damage : 5

Scenario 2: Eldrich blast on single target:  attack: 21 vs ref, damage : 13

Note: please add +1 to attack roll if cursed goblin H5 dies
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2008)

[sblock=IG & Brega]
I'll apply the 2 temp. hp to Brega, hopefully he can get over the table next turn  
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2008)

More of them! Aliyas draws another arrow, but movement behind the firepit attracts her eye. One of them was making for the back...the poker players! With the same blinding speed as her first salvo, she fires, draws another arrow and fires again!

(Twin Attack! One on H2 (23 to hit, 6 dmg), one on H6 (11 to hit, 4 dmg) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1703601/ )


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2008)

Elias mutters a curse under his breath and turns his focus to the entry door, awaiting the arrival of anymore potential foes.

[sblock=Peregrine]







The Digger said:


> Peregrine swings a mighty blow at the misbegotten whore of a hobgoblin. A blow which almost parts head from body and which leaves the gobbo dead on the floor (he hopes!)
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Bolstering Strike: To hit 16; damage 12; Peregrine gains two temp HP. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1701659/ [/sblock]
> 
> The tiny paladin then skips over to the fire-raising goblin and prepares to spill the lifes blood of the raider.



[/sblock]

Peregrine swings mightily at the hobgoblin, but barely misses as he rushes past toward the torch-wielding goblin.


[sblock=Brega]







garyh said:


> Brega, slightly embarrassed, decides to walk around the table and toss his throwing hammer at the hobgoblin closest to the door, then draws his maul.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Move action:  head south of the table and as close to H5 as possible.
> ...



[/sblock]

Brega draw his maul to finish what his throwing hammer started, but quickly finds his appointed foe dead on the floor, Brega's hammer still embedded in the hobgoblin's face.


[sblock=Aliyas]







Shayuri said:


> More of them! Aliyas draws another arrow, but movement behind the firepit attracts her eye. One of them was making for the back...the poker players! With the same blinding speed as her first salvo, she fires, draws another arrow and fires again!
> 
> (Twin Attack! One on H2 (23 to hit, 6 dmg), one on H6 (11 to hit, 4 dmg) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1703601/ )



[/sblock]

Aliyas nimbly drops another of the fierce hobgoblins, but her second shot falls short and skitters across the floor leaving a deep groove in the hardwood.

As Peregrine approaches the goblin, he's surprised by the small blade that pierces through his armor and into his gut.  The goblin grins wickedly and then scurries away.*

Another pair of hobgoblins rush in through the doorway, but Elias is ready for them and unleashes a bolt of eldritch energy to take one of them out before it ever knew what hit it.**

As the fire begins to spread, the bartender rushes from behind the bar toward the storerooms at the back, but is quickly cut down by a waiting hobgoblin.

The new hobgoblin quickly teams up with another as they charge Brega.  Only one of them hits, however, as the other's swings goes high above the ducking cleric's head.***




I removed all the dead things--except the newly deceased bartender--to help clean things up a little.  The map was getting a little cluttered.

* Peregrine takes 5 damage
** See OOC thread; Elias's new initiative is 8
*** Brega takes 5 damage

*Status*
Peregrine 19/27
Brega 26/31
Aliyas 26/26
Illian 26/26
Elias 30/30


----------



## The Digger (Aug 22, 2008)

Peregrine swings at the scurrying goblin as he runs away
[sblock=OOC]
Opportunity attack as goblin leaves adjacent square; Str +1 +2 scimitar = +4 to hit vs AC - damage = 1d8 +1 (Invisible Castle seems to be down can you roll for me please? [/sblock]


"Stinking greenskin!"

The pint-sized paladin lopes forward behind the goblin and stabs viciously at the fire raiser [sblock=OOC] Bolstering Strike: + 6 vs AC: Damage (1d8+4): gain 2 temp HP[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 23, 2008)

Elias will keep his eyes on the door. He'll take a 5 ft step back to ensure he is out of the nearest Hob's reach (H8), will mimble a curse at H8, and will withold his actions untill ennemies enter the door. If two or less ennemies enter the door, he'll blast one of them with his eldrich blast. If three or more enter, he'll throw a scorchingburst to engulf them.

[sblock=OCC]
Same thing for me, Invisible castle is down
Eldrich blast: attack +4 vs. Dex: , damage 1d10+4:
scorchingburst: +2 vs. Ref:    Damage: 1d6 +2:

Note: +1 to attack if H8 dies
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2008)

Aliyas moves off the table towards the back of the inn, to get a clear shot behind the firepit. She launches a vengeful arrow at the back of the hobgoblin that butchered the innkeeper, but her attention is focused on the goblin especially. One fire would be hard enough to stop...she wanted to put this one down before it could start more.

(OOC - Invis Castle down. Feel free to roll for me. Moving north to get line of fire, then assigning Hunter's Quarry to G1 as a minor action. 1d20+6 to each attack, one on H5 and one on G1. 1d8 damage, plus 1d6 to G1.)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

Illian will confidently walk forward, standing behing Brega, with his holy symbol drawn. "By the Light of Correllon, begone from this place creatures of darkness!" the elf shouts as a burst of light emanates from his symbol flowing outwards towards the enemies and bolstering Brega's spirits.

[sblock=OOC]
Move - Move to the right of Brega.
Standard - Divine Glow - Attack: +4 vs. Reflex; Damage: 1d8 +5
--- Close blast 3; allies in the blast gain a +2 power bonus to attack rolls until end of next turn --- 
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Aug 26, 2008)

Brega, happy to finally be in the thick of things, takes a wide swing with his maul, crunching sounds issuing forth from both of the hobgoblins before him.

[sblock=OOC]
*Standard action:*  attack H8 with Cleave, marking him, and cleaving into H7, marking him.

1d20+6;2d6+5 → [18,6] = (24) 
1d20+6;2d6+5 → [5,1,5] = (11) 

Oh, and another +2 to hit from Illian's Divine Glow, if I need it.  Pretty sure that's a hit, so 11 damage to H8, 3 damage to H7.

_If_ both hobgoblins fall by the end of my attack, Brega will take a...

*Move action:*  ...and get as close to the goblin as possible (speed 5).

_If_ either hobgoblin still stands after the attack, Brega will...

*Minor action:*  ...retrieve his throwing hammer (if it's within reach) and...

*Minor action:*  ...stow it away.

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2008)

[sblock=Peregrine]







The Digger said:


> Peregrine swings at the scurrying goblin as he runs away
> [sblock=OOC]
> Opportunity attack as goblin leaves adjacent square; Str +1 +2 scimitar = +4 to hit vs AC - damage = 1d8 +1 (Invisible Castle seems to be down can you roll for me please? [/sblock]
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
Peregrine catches up to the torch wielding goblin and opens a gash on it's leg.

[sblock=Brega]







garyh said:


> Brega, happy to finally be in the thick of things, takes a wide swing with his maul, crunching sounds issuing forth from both of the hobgoblins before him.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> *Standard action:*  attack H8 with Cleave, marking him, and cleaving into H7, marking him.
> ...



[/sblock]
Brega easily smashes into one of the hobgoblins and carries his mighty swing into the other.  They're both dead before they hit the floor, and Brega makes his way to the mischievous torch-wielding goblin.

[sblock=Aliyas]







Shayuri said:


> Aliyas moves off the table towards the back of the inn, to get a clear shot behind the firepit. She launches a vengeful arrow at the back of the hobgoblin that butchered the innkeeper, but her attention is focused on the goblin especially. One fire would be hard enough to stop...she wanted to put this one down before it could start more.
> 
> (OOC - Invis Castle down. Feel free to roll for me. Moving north to get line of fire, then assigning Hunter's Quarry to G1 as a minor action. 1d20+6 to each attack, one on H5 and one on G1. 1d8 damage, plus 1d6 to G1.)



[/sblock]
Both of the elf's arrows land home, felling the hobgoblin and nearly doing the same to it's smaller companion, but still, the tough goblin refuses to fall.




Since the two hobgoblins are dead we'll pause here so that Illian and Elias can change their actions accordingly.

*Status*
Peregrine 19/27(2) <-- Narrative begins here
Brega 26/31
Aliyas 26/26 <-- Narrative stops here
Illian 26/26 <-- Current initiative
Elias 30/30


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2008)

With his previous enemies dispatched, Illian will hurry around the fireplace and target the only remaining foe with a blast of holy energy.

[sblock]
Move: 6 squares to the left
Standard: Sacred Flame on Goblin
Attack (vs. Ref.); Radiant Damage (1d20+4=8, 1d6+5=10) [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 30, 2008)

"Spawn of Evil, I call down on thee the wrath of Kord." Peregrine challenges the goblin to do its worst. [sblock=OOC]Divine Challenge: Minor: Marks goblin who gets -2 to attack anyone but me. If I am not included in any attack he takes 7 radiant damage.[/sblock].

That said the halfling flails his scimitar at the little greenskin.[sblock=OOC]Bolstering Strike: 12: damage (if hit) 6: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1712297/ If hit I gain 2 temp HP[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 30, 2008)

Elias will also target the goblin with a curse and an eldrich blast

OCC: attack:20, damage: 12 + 2 from curse


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 30, 2008)

The Digger said:


> "Spawn of Evil, I call down on thee the wrath of Kord." Peregrine challenges the goblin to do its worst. [sblock=OOC]Divine Challenge: Minor: Marks goblin who gets -2 to attack anyone but me. If I am not included in any attack he takes 7 radiant damage.[/sblock].
> 
> That said the halfling flails his scimitar at the little greenskin.[sblock=OOC]Bolstering Strike: 12: damage (if hit) 6: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1712297/ If hit I gain 2 temp HP[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]You might want to hold on to your actions until this round is finished.  Iliian and Elias have to act, and then it's the bad guys' turn; you'd likely be better off waiting to see what the battlefield looks like before you act.

That being said, there's a possibility that the goblin will run this round.  Will you be taking your OA for this round if he does?[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 30, 2008)

> Will you be taking your OA for this round if he does?




[sblock]Absolutely! Oops! Forget the OA as the palading flails wildly in the general direction of the goblin (Rolled 10; damage 5; which will probably miss). As to my original attack roll I misread the initiatives so you can either ignore it or bring it in at an appropriate moment if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

(just bumpin', I know IG's still away)


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2008)

[sblock=Illian]







renau1g said:


> With his previous enemies dispatched, Illian will hurry around the fireplace and target the only remaining foe with a blast of holy energy.
> 
> [sblock]
> Move: 6 squares to the left
> ...




A radiant light shines down from above, but misses the sneaky goblin completely.

[sblock=Elias]







Steve Gorak said:


> Elias will also target the goblin with a curse and an eldrich blast
> 
> OCC: attack:20, damage: 12 + 2 from curse



[/sblock]

Elias quickly react before the goblin can flee and brings it down with his eldritch blast.

The wave of enemies continues as another goblin and hobgoblin burst through the doorway.  The goblin rushes east and tosses a lit torch in the direction of the card players, who quickly abandon their pot in search for an escape route.

The hobgoblin moves to the west, and quickly buries his sword into Illian's flank.




I'm back!  Thank you very much for your patience, hopefully this will turn into a real game now.

*Status*
Peregrine 19/27(2)
Brega 26/31
Aliyas 26/26
Illian 21/26
Elias 30/30


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2008)

Her hand never seems to slow down as she keeps plucking arrows and loosing them. This time at the goblin. One shot thunks solidly into the floor, but the other hits hard!

(Attack 24 for 4 damage (+5 damage for Hunter's Quarry), and 8 to hit for 7 damage)
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Everyone else still with us?[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm here.  Just want to see what Peregrine does before Brega acts.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Me too, I was awaiting the others as well
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oops! Sorry! Didn't notice the new page! post to follow in few minutes[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 18, 2008)

Peregrine swivels around to face the new threat. He quickly decides that he must leave the goblin to Elias and Aliyas as it is too far away to reach quickly. Instead he darts forward and calls down the wrath of Kord on the closest target, the hobgoblin.

"Foolish creature. Thy life will end here."

He then slashes his scimitar towards the greenskin's groin. "Let's see how you like this!"

[sblock=OOC]Divine Challenge on Hobgoblin. Target marked: -2 penalty to attack rolls to attack anyone other than me. 7 Radiant damage if he does attack another.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Enfeebling Strike on hobgoblin. Roll is 12; (Roll Lookup) so probably a miss! If it does hit damage is 8 (Roll Lookup ) and target gets another -2 penalty to attacks till end of my next turn - (-2 vs me: -4 vs others)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 19, 2008)

The hobgoblin's eyes nearly pop out of its head as Peregrine brings his blade up, and for a second you wonder if it was the wound or the shock that killed him.

Aliyes's arrow lands firmly into the goblin, but doesn't drop him as he continues to light another torch.


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2008)

As the hobgoblin falls, Brega moves past the fallen creature to attack the goblin, and the dwarf lands a solid blow with his maul.

[sblock=OOC]
Reaping Strike (Class)
Standard action, Attack: +6 vs. AC; Damage: 2d6+5
---Miss: Targeted enemy takes damage equal to my strength modifier (+3)---

1d20+6;2d6+5 → [18,6] = (24)
1d20+6;2d6+5 → [2,4,5] = (11)

Looks like a hit for 11 damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 19, 2008)

garyh said:


> As the hobgoblin falls, Brega moves past the fallen creature to attack the goblin, and the dwarf lands a solid blow with his maul.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Reaping Strike (Class)
> ...




[sblock=OOC]Does Brega have the speed to move around everything and still get to the goblin and attack in the same round?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2008)

Illian nods gratefully at the small Paladin and turns his attention to the goblin, calling upon Correllon to smite his foe with holy fire, but the dextrous creature easily dodges the divine flames.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Sacred Flame on the enemy
Atk vs. Ref; Radiant Damage (1d20+4=10, 1d6+5=8) 
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=OOC]Does Brega have the speed to move around everything and still get to the goblin and attack in the same round?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Pretty sure he does.  Diagonally southeast two squares, then east three squares puts him at the goblin in his 5 squares of movement.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 19, 2008)

garyh said:


> [sblock=OOC]Pretty sure he does.  Diagonally southeast two squares, then east three squares puts him at the goblin in his 5 squares of movement.[/sblock]




[sblock=diagonal movement]Except that it'll cost you three squares to get around the corner.



			
				PHB page 283 said:
			
		

> Moving diagonally works the same as other movement,
> except you can’t cross the corner of a wall or another
> obstacle that fills the corner between the square you’re
> in and the square you want to move to. You can move
> ...




If your speed is 5 (I can't find it on your character sheet), then that'll land you 2 squares away from the goblin.  I hate to sound so anal about something as simple as one square of movement, but in this case it's relevant.[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=diagonal movement]Except that it'll cost you three squares to get around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> If your speed is 5 (I can't find it on your character sheet), then that'll land you 2 squares away from the goblin.  I hate to sound so anal about something as simple as one square of movement, but in this case it's relevant.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Didn't know about the corner cost.  Put Brega down for a double move, then, ending next to the goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for Brega]Can I suggest a single move and throw your hammer at the little sod before he lights another torch?[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Sep 20, 2008)

The Digger said:


> [sblock=OOC for Brega]Can I suggest a single move and throw your hammer at the little sod before he lights another torch?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Alas, Brega only had one throwing hammer, chucked it earlier in the fight, and has had no chance to retrieve it.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2008)

Brega moves up to meet his foe, but the crafty goblin shifts out of the way and tosses a lit torch at the archer.  The goblin laughs as he catches Aliyas unawares, and the torch smacks her solidly before thudding to the floor and setting it alight beneath her feet.*

The rest of the fire continues to spread at a rapidly alarming rate.




*Critical hit! The goblin does max damage (4 hp) to Aliyas, and the square she is in is on fire.

*Status*
Peregrine 19/27(2)
Brega 26/31
Aliyas 22/26
Illian 21/26
Elias 30/30


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

Aliyas dances backwards out of the fire with a startled yelp, then gives the goblin a murderous look as she shoots another pair of blisteringly fast shots at it!

(Shift 1 sq to north and Twin Strike)
Attack 1: 18 for 2 damage (+5 for Hunter's Quarry)
Attack 2: 12 for 5 damage
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2008)

Illian looks with contempt at the goblin firestarter, reaching into the air and drawing a tiny strand of light from nothingness. Whispering "Correllon, guide my hand", Illian reaches back and throws the strand at the enemy, its form stretching out to a large, spearlike silver brilliance as it flies unerringly towards its target.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard - Cast Lance of Faith on the goblin Atk vs. ref; Radiant Dmg (1d20+4=23, 1d8+5=13) 
Move - SE, S, SE, E, E, E, E (moving to grab my pack, not wearing armor right now)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 23, 2008)

Seeing the goblin is being well dealt with by the others Peregrine dashes over to where his equipment is (over where we were all sitting).  

"How many more of these things are there?"  He starts to gather it up all the time watching the door - with glances at the flaming remains of the bar.  "I think we need to get out of here - and soon!"


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2008)

The Digger said:


> Seeing the goblin is being well dealt with by the others Peregrine dashes over to where his equipment is (over where we were all sitting).
> 
> "How many more of these things are there?"  He starts to gather it up all the time watching the door - with glances at the flaming remains of the bar.  "I think we need to get out of here - and soon!"




[sblock=ooc]Use your speed and let me know what square you're moving to and the path you're taking to get there, please.  The straightest path will give the goblin an OA against you, and I'm assuming you'll be wanting to avoid that if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 24, 2008)

Peregrine [sblock=OOC]Double move (10 squares) S1 - E3-Se2-e3 to end up next to the wall - probably puffed.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2008)

Elias will target the goblin with his eldrich blast, but misses miserably. He'll use an action point to blast any ennemy that enters the inn.

OCC: eldrich blast natural 1 rolled - automatic miss 
action point used to target entering ennemies with scorching burst (burst 1):  attack=13, damage=6
Next round's init =  3

OCC2: sorry for the utterly miserable rolls guys!


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 27, 2008)

Aliyes and Illian stagger the goblin with their attacks as the remaining patrons attempt to flee.  You can see the life fading from its eyes as they bounce furtively back and forth, trying to find an exit as it has become surrounded.  Finding no easy escape route, the goblin opts instead to go out in the blaze and and tosses his last torch at the front door, setting it alight and blocking the exit path in that direction. All the while the fires throughout the rest of the inn continue to spread.




I really didn't think the goblin would be around to act this round.  Go bad guys! 

*Status*
Peregrine 19/27(2)
Brega 26/31
Aliyas 22/26
Illian 21/26
Elias 30/30


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2008)

Noting that the goblin is running into a noose composed of other warriors, and that he's out of torches regardless, Aliyas grabs her waterskin and empties it over the fire in front of her, then tries to stomp it out as it sizzles and sputters.

(Trying to extinguish flames near me. Not sure how that works. )


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 29, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Noting that the goblin is running into a noose composed of other warriors, and that he's out of torches regardless, Aliyas grabs her waterskin and empties it over the fire in front of her, then tries to stomp it out as it sizzles and sputters.
> 
> (Trying to extinguish flames near me. Not sure how that works. )




Extinguishing an adjacent square of fire takes a standard action and shouldn't be overly difficult depending on the circumstances.  And for now, the circumstances are in your favor.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

Illian's Actions depends on if the goblin is still living or not.

If the goblin is still standing:

Illian again calls upon the divine lance to skewer the torchless goblin, hoping to finish off the pyromaniac. He grabs his backpack and slings it over his shoulder, getting ready to escape the inferno.

"Can't anyone put out this flame?"  Illian calls as he examines the scene around him. 

If the goblin is dead:

Illian will pick up his pack, and seeing that the front door is blocked, throw one of his lances at the window in front of him. Turning to the others, "We must get out of here before we're consumed in the blaze. Re-group out front of the building." the elf shouts, as he prepares to leap out the window.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Cast Lance of Faith (either at goblin or window)
Attack vs Ref.; Radiant Damage (1d20+4=22, 1d8+5=11) 
Move: Pick up pack
Minor: See if the windows at the front (S, S of his position) look breakable.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2008)

Brega closes with the goblin, then attempts to lay the goblin flat with a mighty swing of his hammer.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move action - shift next to goblin

Standard action -

Spinning Sweep (Class)
 Standard action, Attack: +6 vs. AC; Damage: 2d6+5 
---Targeted enemy is knocked prone---

1d20+6;2d6+5 → [7,6] = (13) 
1d20+6;2d6+5 → [1,6,5] = (12) 

Hits AC 13 for 12 damage, knocks target prone if hit.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 29, 2008)

Peregrine glances around at the spreading flames.

"Should we make a break for the front door or should we go for the back one?"

He threw on his pack and gear and, almost as an afterthought, tossed a javelin at the remaining goblin (Only rolled 10 so won't bother linkin)


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 30, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Anyone heard from Steve Gorak, or do we need to recruit again?[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Perhaps just a shade early to finish up Steve?  Maybe another day or two?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2008)

Brega moves up and swing hard at the goblin, but the shifty thing sidesteps the hammer's arc.  Just when it thinks itself clear, however, Illian rains down a radiant light that completely consumes it.

The glass is breakable.

The surviving patrons have fled through the back door.  Their gold is still on the table.

The front door is blocked with flame, but you can hear voices outside it.

The fire is spreading.

Quickly.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2008)

Illian will lament leaving the bodies of the dead patrons, but now is not the time for grieving. He grabs his gear and, if the way is clear, runs out of the back entrance, but if its blocked, he'll throw a chair through the front window and follow it into the street.


----------



## garyh (Oct 1, 2008)

Brega grabs his throwing hammer from where it landed - who know's what's going in the rest of the town? - and follows Illian.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 1, 2008)

Peregrine sighs deeply and follows the others,  [sblock=OOC]if possible, more slowly.  If possible he will quickly check over the goblins for any hint of information about the attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2008)

Aliyas scowls. She cared nothing for the tavern itself, but it grated on her to let the little monsters 'win.' Clearly their goal had been mayhem. They'd been willing to sacrifice their lives to achieve it....and they had succeeded. A bitter swill to swallow.

Together, they might have stopped the fire. But alone, she had no chance.

With a curse, she moves towards the window, pausing only long enough to grab the dead goblin and haul him up and out with her as she carefully stepped out through the sizable hole the others had made in the window. Outside she threw the goblin's corpse to the ground with an expression of disgust.

"We could have stopped that," she says, glancing back at the tavern.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2008)

"Well don't just stand there, git in line!"  A stout bearded man you recognize as one of the gamblers from the inn motions behind you.  A tall rangy fellow, barely entering manhood, stumbles past and shoves a bucket of water in the old man's hands.  The old man tosses the water on the fire and nearly knocks the kid over handing it back.  "More!  Hurry!"

As the onlookers begin to arrive, the old man shouts to all who will listen.  "Bring yer buckets 'n bring 'em fast!  Th' Antler 'n Thistle'll be nothin' but smolderin' timbers without 'em!"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 2, 2008)

Illian is happily surprised at the attitude of the patrons and eagerly stands in line with the others to assist the man with the bucket brigade.

Looking at Aliyas, Illian says "I have no way of quenching fire with Correllon's blessings, and most of the liquids in there would be better for spreading a fire than putting it out, which is why the most prudent course of action was to get out before we succumbed to the smoke or flames.", coughing to accentuate the point.


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2008)

*"Aye,"* Brega agrees.  *"Me hammer's no good against flames, but these arms can lift many a bucket!"*  With that, the dwarf stows his weapons and joins the bucket brigade himself.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 2, 2008)

Peregrine jumps to stand next to Brega.  He realises that to stand too close to one of those huge humans would not only look stupid but would be counter-productive.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 3, 2008)

The Digger said:


> Peregrine jumps to stand next to Brega.  He realises that to stand too close to one of those huge humans would not only look stupid but would be counter-productive.




Elias will help to put out the fire. However, if his companions sho signs of leaving, he'll follow. "If this is a general attack, we are probably better to remain hidden than to go out. We may be outnubmered"

[sblock=occ]
Sorry about not being around. Since the posting rate was slow, I've been checking thins thread very seldomly. I'll check it more often now that the pace has picked up. Cheers,

SG
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2008)

Steve Gorak said:


> [sblock=occ]
> Sorry about not being around. Since the posting rate was slow, I've been checking thins thread very seldomly. I'll check it more often now that the pace has picked up. Cheers,
> 
> SG
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Excellent.  That's what I was hoping for.[/sblock]

As the last of the flames are doused, several watchmen approach the scene.  They're clearly exhausted, and more than a little injured. "Who here has the tale of the fall of the Antler and Thistle?" one of them asks.  "Do not tarry, for there have been many unfortunate events today, and we must begin to sort through the pieces!"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 3, 2008)

With the fire safely under control the elven cleric pulls out his holy symbol and whispers a short prayer of thanks to Correllon as he rests his sore muscles. 

[sblock=OOC]
Use a healing surge
[/sblock]

We were there good sir." Illian replies, gesturing to himself, the other adventurers and the gamblers. "Unfortunately we weren't able to save all the patrons, but we stopped the goblins." the elf continues.

Stopping and looking at the guards, Illian will show his holy symbol and whisper words of healing.

[sblock=OOC]
Use Healing Word...not sure how encounter powers work outside combat, but...if not he'll use a Heal Check Heal Check (1d20+9=27) 
[/sblock]

After that the elf continues speaking, "What has happened to you? Is there anything I can do to help?" Illian asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2008)

"Goblins came in the front door," Aliyas says grimly, waving a hand at the body she'd brought out. "They cut down whoever they saw, and threw torches to set the place aflame. We managed to fight them off, but not before the fire was out of control."

She nods slightly and flicks her gaze from one watchman to the next.

"I had expected there would be more trouble outside, to explain how so many armed goblins and hobgoblins got so far into a human city unchallenged. Where is help needed most now?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2008)

"Our thanks to you," a watchman says.  You can't tell if he's the one in charge or not, but he's obviously taken the role as spokesman.  "This isn't the first attack on our fair city by these goblinkind, as you may well know."  He pauses for a second, distracted by some noise off in the distance that he quickly disregards.

"Brindol has suffered many such attack recently, and I fear that unless we stop them now, they may continue to our demise.  We know not why, but only that they've taken several hostages and some valuable artifacts from..." is attention is again stolen by the shouting in the distance.

"...from our Hall of Great Valor.  Valuable only in sentiment, mind you, but valuable nonetheless."

[sblock=Using powers while you rest]







			
				PH 263 said:
			
		

> If you use an encounter power (such as a healing power) during a short rest, you need another short rest to renew it so that you can use it again.




A _short rest_ is defined as 5 minutes with no strenuous activity.  If you hadn't already used the power, then you'll be able to use it as soon as you see the guards, otherwise you'll have to wait about 5 minutes after the fire is put out (assuming you were helping--I think everyone was) before you'd be considered rested.

That's the technical bits, anyway.  For our purposes right now, you've used the power, and since the watchman is long winded, his speech will likely go on for more than enough time for you to be considered rested again when it's all done.  Which is good, but we'll get to that momentarily. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 3, 2008)

"Where are these hostages? These goblins cannot be tolerated, my own people have suffered greatly at their hands as well. I will do whatever I can to help out."  Illian replies, as he tries to hear or see what is distracting the guard.

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2008)

Aliyas frowns at the guard's words. Goblin raids were one thing. Theft of worthless trinkets though?

"What sort of relics are they?" she wants to know. "It's not like goblins to care about sentiments, unless they plan to ransom their return. Are you -sure- they have no value save to your town?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2008)

"Many years ago a war was waged upon Elsir Vale, and more than a small part of it was fought right here in Brindol.  The pieces are relics from that war, a reminder of where we've been.  I'd take you to the Keeper of the Hall, but Sertanian was kidnapped along with the artifacts, he and six others.  I don't know why they snatched who they did, but one is just a small boy.  He and his fath.... Oh for the love of Pelor, what is it!?"

As you've been talking to the guardsman, you've been hearing the shouts in the distance.  But now those shouts are a lot closer, and a throng of townsfolk comes running around the street corner to the north.  The guardsman goes off to investigate, but it isn't long before the situation makes itself obvious.

The townsfolk are fleeing a curious sight: a full-grown ogre pulling a wagon by a yoke around its waist.  The ogre holds a cask in one hand, and a massive club in the other  Riding atop the wagon are two hobgoblins with bows.




This map covers a large area, thus making the grid a bit small.  If it's too unmanageable we'll figure something out, but hopefully this will work.  There is actually more area to the south of the map, but I won't bother incorporating until it becomes necessary.

Oh, and that'll be initiative.


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]1d20+1 → [1,1] = (2)

Brega apparently was staring intently in the _opposite _direction of the ogre cart.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 4, 2008)

Peregrine
[sblock=Initiative]13+5=18 Roll Lookup [/sblock]

"In the name of Kord!"  The diminutive paladin is visibly shocked at the sight.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2008)

(init 6  Roll Lookup  Suggestion for future, init rolls might be good for the GM to roll all in a bunch, and then post the init order in the setup post...so we don't have to wait for each PC to sound off...and then wait again for each PC to act. )


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, I thought about that after I posted. Hopefully I'll remember when the next round starts.

fyi- I'm trying out Google's new Chrome browser just to see the difference between it and Firefox.  All I can say at this point is... Wow! This thing is lightning fast comparatively.  I can't believe the difference.  But I suppose this really belongs in the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2008)

As the guardsman approaches the strange sight, he is immediately cut down by an arrow from one of the hobgoblins.  The other lights a cask of some sort and then hands it to the ogre attached to the cart, who promptly throws it against an adjacent building, setting it alight.




*Initiative*
27 Hobgoblins <~~ Narrative starts
23 Ogre <~~ Narrative stops
18 Peregrine <~~ Current initiative
11 Illian
9 Elias
6 Aliyas
2 Brega

*Status*
[sblock=Peregrine] 
hp 19/27(+2 temp)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Brega] 
hp 26/31
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aliyas] 
hp 22/26
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illian] 
hp 26/26
Surges: used 1 of 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Elias] 30/30
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 8, 2008)

Peregrine gulped back a gasp of fear as he espied the ogre. “What a monster!” he exclaimed, hoping the others didn’t notice his involuntary flinch.

“Better not take any chances here.” He placed his hands on his shoulder and murmured a prayer to Kord. He heaved a sigh of relief as his God answered him and a flush of healing energy suffused his body.
[sblock=Lay on Hands]6 hit points restored; 25/27 (+2 temp hp)[/sblock]
“Now then, what’s to do? We can’t let this go on, can we?”

Peregrine hefted his shield and scimitar and walked forward towards the ogre with a purposeful stride.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 10, 2008)

Elias shivers at the sight of the ogre. "Indeed, that thing is a monster" me whispers to himself in agreement to Peregrine.

Elias will take a few steps forward so the ogre is within range, curse it, and blast it with eldrich energy.

OCC: Init for current round: 4
Attack ogre: 17 vs dex
Damage ogre: 10 (9 blast, 1 curse)
Init for next round: 18 (yay!)
rolls


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'd like to update sometime Monday, if you all who haven't acted have time to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2008)

On seeing the giant lumber into view, Aliyas is momentarily too shocked to react...but when she does, it's decisively. She pulls an arrow to nock and strides forward until she is at the forefront of the party. With but a moment to aim, the elf unleashes a shot that flies with uncanny accuracy...straight into the monster's right knee!

(Hunter's Bear Trap! Dex to hit: 26 Roll Lookup doing 27 damage! (22 from shot, 5 from hunter's quarry) Roll Lookup  Ogre is Slowed and takes 5 ongoing damage until it makes a save to end both.)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2008)

A guttural roar fills the streets of Brindol as Aliyas's arrow digs into the ogre's knee. The screams are cut short, however, as Elias's edlritch bolt steals the ogre's attention; if the ogre and its riders weren't focused on your group before, they most certainly are now.






OOC: If the others haven't posted by late Tuesday night/early Wednesday morning, I'll NPC them with logical actions and move on to round two.

*Status*
[sblock=Peregrine] 
hp 25/27
Power used:
Lay on Hands 1/2
Surges: used 1 of 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Brega] 
hp 26/31
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aliyas] 
hp 22/26
Powers used:
Hunter's Bear Trap [d]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illian] 
hp 26/26
Surges: used 1 of 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Elias] 30/30
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 15, 2008)

Illian fires another arrow at the ogre and it glances off its shoulder, opening a nasty gash.*

Brega throws his hammer also at the ogre, but his aim is off and he succeeds at nothing but breaking a window.**

The ogre hobbles forward, its blown-up knee still bleeding profusely.***  One of the hobgoblins (h1) hands it another fiery cocktail and it quickly launches it at what it perceives as its biggest threat, Aliyas.  Fortunately for her, the ogre has terrible aim and the thing lands behind her in a small explosion of sparks and burning embers, setting the grass on fire.

The other hobgoblin (h2) takes up its bow again and sets sight on the approaching halfling.  Unlike its ogre counterpart, the hobgoblin's aim is dead on, and the arrow finds its way into the small paladin's right shoulder.****




* Illian hits for 4 damage
** Brega rolls a natural 1
*** Ogre failed its save
**** Peregrine takes 13 damage

*Initiative*
27 Hobgoblins delay
23 Ogre 
23 Hobgoblins
18 Peregrine <~~~ Current Initiative
11 Illian
9 Elias
6 Aliyas
2 Brega

*Status*
[sblock=Peregrine] 
hp 12/27
Power used:
Lay on Hands 1/2
Surges: used 1 of 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Brega] 
hp 26/31
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aliyas] 
hp 22/26
Powers used:
Hunter's Bear Trap [d]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illian] 
hp 26/26
Surges: used 1 of 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Elias] 30/30
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 15, 2008)

"Ouch! That hurt!" Peregrine is a little shocked by the power and accuracy of the hobgoblin's arrow. It almost makes him change his mind about his intended target. Almost, but not quite.

He closes his eyes and whispers a prayer to Kord before drawing forth the arrow. [sblock=OOC]Lay on Hands = 6 HP recovered.[/sblock]

Then with renewed vigor he calls down the wrath of his God on the ogre before him. [sblock=OOC]Radiant Delirium: Daily: Ranged 5; 18+4 = 22 to hit vs Will Roll Lookup : damage = 3d8+4 = 23: Roll Lookup Target dazed until the end of my next turn; In addition target gets -2 to AC (save ends)[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 16, 2008)

"we need to be quick or we may not survive this battle!" Elias mutters to himself. 

Focusing his mind, he channels the powers for deep within the universe. He'll curse H1 and blast it with an eldrich blast. He'll then immediately use an action point and send another eldrich blast towards the ogre.

OCC: 
Attack H1: 24 vs. dex (critical hit! yay)
Damage H1: 20 (max damage for attack: 14 for eldrich blast + 6 for curse!)
Attack Ogre: 12 vs. dex (13 if H1 falls - from Star pack boon)
Damage Ogre: 10 (note, Ogre is already cursed)
Init for next round: 11
 Rolls


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2008)

Aliyas draws an arrow and brings it to nock even as she starts pedaling backwards to keep out of the ogre's reach. Somehow she manages to make it look easy to move and shoot at the same time...but even she looks a little surprised at the power and accuracy of the arrow's strike!

(Nimble Strike! Firing, then shifting 5' south. To hit is 26, natural 20! Roll Lookup  Damage is 14, plus the ongoing from the trapshot before.)

(Oops, plus 3 for Hunter's Quarry. Total of 17. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1772274/ )


----------



## The Digger (Oct 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for Aliyas]As I assume that 26 will hit the beast you got a crit so all normal damage is maxxed. There 10+4 = 14 +Hunter's Quarry of 6 = 20 damage! Fill yer Boots![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 17, 2008)

[sblock=Peregrine]







The Digger said:


> "Ouch! That hurt!" Peregrine is a little shocked by the power and accuracy of the hobgoblin's arrow. It almost makes him change his mind about his intended target. Almost, but not quite.
> 
> He closes his eyes and whispers a prayer to Kord before drawing forth the arrow. [sblock=OOC]Lay on Hands = 6 HP recovered.[/sblock]
> 
> Then with renewed vigor he calls down the wrath of his God on the ogre before him. [sblock=OOC]Radiant Delirium: Daily: Ranged 5; 18+4 = 22 to hit vs Will Roll Lookup : damage = 3d8+4 = 23: Roll Lookup Target dazed until the end of my next turn; In addition target gets -2 to AC (save ends)[/sblock]



[/sblock]

Ribbons of searing radiance surrounds and engulfs the ogre, and leaves a glazed-over look in its eyes.

[sblock=Elias]







Steve Gorak said:


> "we need to be quick or we may not survive this battle!" Elias mutters to himself.
> 
> Focusing his mind, he channels the powers for deep within the universe. He'll curse H1 and blast it with an eldrich blast. He'll then immediately use an action point and send another eldrich blast towards the ogre.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Elias's blast of energy slams into the hobgoblin's chest, nearly knocking him from the cart.  He misses the ogre.

[sblock=Aliyas]







Shayuri said:


> Aliyas draws an arrow and brings it to nock even as she starts pedaling backwards to keep out of the ogre's reach. Somehow she manages to make it look easy to move and shoot at the same time...but even she looks a little surprised at the power and accuracy of the arrow's strike!
> 
> (Nimble Strike! Firing, then shifting 5' south. To hit is 26, natural 20! Roll Lookup  Damage is 14, plus the ongoing from the trapshot before.)
> 
> (Oops, plus 3 for Hunter's Quarry. Total of 17. Roll Lookup )



[/sblock]

The ranger lands another arrow into a vital spot in the ogre.  It howls in pain and staggers, but still refuses to fall.

Brega moves up and fires a bolt from his sling, landing it right between the dazed ogre's eyes.*

Illian takes up his bow again and aims for the injured hobgoblin. The arrow lands firmly into the hobgoblin's thigh as it grits its teeth in pain.**

The uninjured hobgoblin aims his bow at the ranger.  Its aim is as good as hers as the arrow buries itself deep into Aliyas's side.***

The hobbled hobgoblin**** and the ogre work together to remove the restraining yoke from the ogre.  The monstrous beast is free!*****

The fire begins to spread.





*Brega rolls 17+1 for 6 damage
**Illian rolls 16+4 for 11 damage
*** Aliyas takes 14 damage (not technically a crit, but it still rolled max damage!)
**** I couldn't resist.
*****And saves!  Twice!

h1 is bloodied
Ogre is bloodied

*Initiative*
23 Ogre 
23 Hobgoblins
18 Peregrine <~~~ Current Initiative
11 Illian
9 Elias
6 Aliyas
2 Brega

*Status*
[sblock=Peregrine] 
hp 18/27
Power used:
Lay on Hands 2/2
Radiant Delirium [d]
Surges: used 2 of 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Brega] 
hp 26/31
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aliyas] 
hp 8/26
Powers used:
Hunter's Bear Trap [d]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illian] 
hp 26/26
Surges: used 1 of 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Elias] 30/30
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 17, 2008)

Seing that all ennemies are grouped, Elias will cast a scorching burst, centered on the square that will allow the most ennemies to be hit. He'll curse the uninjured hobgoblin first.

OCC:
All three foes are now cursed
rolls1
rolls 2
Attack hobgoblin1 (injured one) Scorching burst, ranged burst 1: 20 vs. ref
Attack hobgoblin2 (non injured one) Scorching burst, ranged burst 1: 7 vs. ref
Attack OgreScorching burst, ranged burst 1: 21 vs. ref
Damage from burst: 8
additional Curse damage (applies to injured hob): 2
I want the kegs to be within the burst

Eliminated rolls:
additional Curse damage 2: 5
additional Curse damage 3: 4


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2008)

(OOC - Fire? On exploding kegs?  Hee hee!)

(....that's not actually a bad idea)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 17, 2008)

[sblock=IMPORTANT]Please see this post in the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 17, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=IMPORTANT]Please see this post in the OOC thread.[/sblock]




[sblock]
I modified my previous post and added the extra rolls. Cheers.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Waiting for The Digger.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 21, 2008)

Oops! Sorry! I was mistakenly waiting for the bang!

Peregrine invokes the power of Kord on the ogre, challenging the beast to attack only him. With that he advances resolutely upon the behemoth and strikes a mighty blow.
[sblock=Divine Challenge] Ogre marked: -2 penalty to attack other than Peregrine. Also 7 Radiant damage if he attacks anyone else.[/sblock]
[sblock=Enfeebling Strike]23 to hit AC: 7 damage: Roll Lookup Also Ogre is now -2 to attack Peregrine and -4 to attack anyone else till end of P's next turn [/sblock]

"Take that you beast!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2008)

Is Aliyas going to take an action or wait to see the results of the others' first?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Brega shouts over the din of the fires and the battle, "Now watch how its done fellas!" and moves quickly forward to smite the ogre with all he's got.  His great maul smacks into the ogre's kneecap with a heavy crunch.

[sblock=ooc]move: north 3
standard: Brutal Strike vs. ogre atk 22, dmg 21
note: chooses not to mark the ogre as Peregrin already has and I believe that a creature can only be marked by one opponent.
minor: none[sblock=stats]HP 26/31; AC 17, Fort 15, Ref 11, Will 13;
Surges: 12/12?
Action Point: 1/1
Second Wind: 1/1
Spinning Strike: 1/1
Brutal Strike: 0/1[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2008)

)OOC - I'd like to see the how things shake out in the turn before I do my action...mostly because of the fire in the deck...)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2008)

As Peregrine extracts his weapon from the ogre, he narrowly misses getting blown up himself as Elias sets the cart aflame.  The already injured hobgoblin lands limply on the ground by the halfling's feet, it's smoldering body bent and broken at unnatural angles.

The ogre staggers in the blast, just barely getting a chance to right itself again before Brega steps up and crushes its knee.  Unable to support its own weight any longer, the ogre falls to the ground and is engulfed by the flames.

Miraculously, the uninjured hobgoblin remains so as he is thrown from the wagon.  Its panicked eyes are telling as it lies there, looking up at Aliyas's experienced bow.

[sblock=OOC]The hobgoblin is all that's left, so I'm not even going to bother posting a map.  Aliyas is up next, and then I'll ghost Illian for the last round before the hobgoblin acts.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 24, 2008)

As the ogre collapses in a scorched and blackened heap Peregrine stares with flame-dazzled eyes at the remaining hobgoblin.

His voice is hoarse as he calls out "Take him alive.  He may know what's going on."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 24, 2008)

Elias holds his actions and watches the hob. He'll blast the creature at the first sign of hostility.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2008)

Aliyas draws the arrow brutally far back on the bowstring, then holds it, her eyes locked unwaveringly on the hobgoblin.

"Anyone that speaks Goblin come here," she says tersely. "Otherwise you might fan out some and see if there's anything else coming this way, or put out fires before they spread."

She then directs to the goblin in a clear, methodical voice, "You look a bit like a dwarf to me. Are you a dwarf?"

(OOC - She figures she has a better chance of finding out it knows Common by making it mad than by asking it if it speaks Common.)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Aliyas draws the arrow brutally far back on the bowstring, then holds it, her eyes locked unwaveringly on the hobgoblin.
> 
> "Anyone that speaks Goblin come here," she says tersely. "Otherwise you might fan out some and see if there's anything else coming this way, or put out fires before they spread."
> 
> ...




The hobgoblin shoots a furtive glance at Brega and at another approaching dwarf, and then back to Aliyas before it spits in her general direction.  "You dwarf!" it yells in broken common. "with smelly beard and bad aim."

[sblock=OOC]With the other dwarf being stonegod's character, Jormund[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2008)

From further up the road, behind the now splintered cart, came the new dwarf. He was dressed for cooler climes with heavy furs, and his beard was cropped close. Even his staff---carved with icons of frost---was odd.

Seeing the prone hob, the dwarf stopped, leaned on his staff, and raised an eyebrow. Is everything under control here, then? Its been a madhouse.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

"Good," Aliyas says. "No need to wait for a translator then."

At the new voice she responds without taking her eyes off the captive...goblins were not terribly intelligent, but had enough cunning for three men.

"We were just about to question this one about recent events," she says towards the dwarf. "If you've any rope, I'd appreciate it if you, or someone, would bind the goblin. My hands are both busy, as you can see."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2008)

"Aye, we've got this one then!" a voice says from behind.  The man approaches and identifies himself as another watchman. "Could use your skills at the bridge, fine combination as yourselves.  If we secure it before they retreat, we'll take the lot of them; we'll take this one in for questioning."  He points to several others who have arrived with him.  "You there! Take them, show them they way!"


----------



## The Digger (Oct 26, 2008)

Peregrine leans down and rests his hands on his knees, trying to slow down, relax and draw his breath. He coughs harshly to rid his throat and lungs of the stench of fire and death and then slowly straightens up, stretching his muscles as he does so.

"There are more, are there? At the bridge you say? Very well, we will come if you give us a moment to draw our breath."

The halfling puts down his shield and wipes his smoke-blackened face with the back of an almost equally filthy hand - the result was not positive, but felt good! He took three or four deep breaths as he felt some of his energy returning then bent and picked up the shield again.

[sblock=OOC]Short break = healing surge.  6HP recovered 24/27;  Surges used 3/6[/sblock]

With a faint smile on his lips he turned to the others. "We are invited to the ball; shall we dance?"

Without awaiting a reply he turned and started towards the bridge.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2008)

"Don't know 'bout dancin Peregrin, but me maul is looking for more gobo heads to smash in. Let's get over to tha bridge. We'll leave this scum with you lad." says Brega ready for more action.

[sblock=ooc]During the short rest on the way there, he'll spend a healing surge to end up at full again. Is that two encounters in a row for another action point?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2008)

Aliyas waits until the hobgoblin is restrained, then nods and joins the others as they head for the bridge. She ranges ahead a bit, with the light quick steps that her folk are noted for, and keeps her bow at the ready.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2008)

The newcomer raises an eyebrow, but cautiously follows, making sure the more heavily armored are in front.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 28, 2008)

You hurry behind the watchman as he guides you to the bridge.  Apparently the plan is to block the raiding party off there to prevent their escape.

Before you reach the bridge another watchman approaches from ahead, and stops to talk in the other's ear.  Your guide soon swears loudly, and thrusts his sword into the ground as he turns to meet your eyes.  "They've gone!  They've passed the bridge already!"  The fire burning within this man is visible, the passion clearly evident; there will be no sleep for him this night.

"You there," he says.  "It's too dark for tracking now, and Councilman Troyas will be wanting to see you.  Take up at the Avandrian Hostel and await his messenger in the morning.  Your accommodations are compliments of the good people of Brindol, and of Councilman Troyas himself."

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to use this as a roleplaying opportunity to get to know the new guy.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Or if you'd rather skip straight to the councilman, we can do that too.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 30, 2008)

"Well I don't know about you lot but a free bed sounds good to me.  I wonder if they include food?"  The halflings eyes lit up at the thought of possibly free food.  He may have been a paladin, a defender of the weak, but he was still all halfling.

"So what's your name Master Dwarf?  Are you coming with us?  I'm sure I speak for the others when I say welcome."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2008)

Aliyas is quiet as the group heads for their place of rest. Then, just when it seems that she may spend the whole trip in silence, she says, "The attacks we saw were distractions, I think. Feints to draw the city guards away from their true prize."

She trails off thoughtfully at that.

"I wonder what they were here to do."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2008)

The Digger said:


> "So what's your name Master Dwarf?  Are you coming with us?  I'm sure I speak for the others when I say welcome."



The dwarf looked a bit distracted as the halfling addressed him. He appeared thinking about something. Hmm? Oh, I am Jormund. A scholar of the arcane arts. As per our elf friend, I was also thinking of what these raiders truly wanted. But as for assisting... Probably should. It appears this town needs the help, and I do need some coin. Dreadful that, but true.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 31, 2008)

"Greetings Jormund and welcome. I dabble in the arts myself, but surely not at your level. We'll likely need your magiks tonight" Looking at the damage the goblins have done, Elias continues. " I agree with you Aliyas, this was a diversion and a scouting mission. The attack may come tonight. We should rest as much as we can, because there will be more fires in the city upon nightfalll."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2008)

"Oy Jormund, you from 'round here? I'm Brega Grimstone originally from the Kar-Zurak clans, but grew up nearby in Reeve.  Donno about diversions and the like, don't give these gobbos too much credit now. Dumber than stumps the lot of em." replies the gruff dwarf, his maul slung over his shoulder.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2008)

A warm fire crackles in the hearth as the dawn creeps in.  Events of the previous night are fresh in the patrons' minds, and each one passing gives you a courteous nod in appreciation for your efforts. True to the watchman's word, your coins are no good here; the healthy portions on the breakfast plates in front of you are on the house.

As you finish the last of your meal, the messenger arrives and steps quietly up to your table.  "Come with me please, Councilman Troyas will see you now."  His tone is matter-of-fact, making you wonder if you really have a choice in the matter.

#​
The messenger escorts you to a modest home--the councilman's personal residence--and leaves you waiting in the foyer while he disappears.  Moments later a man approaches, a half-elf by the looks of him, and introduces himself as Eoffram Troyas.  As he greets you solemnly, he makes eye contact with each of you in turn.  "I am considering something, and I wish to speak to you about it in person--and in private."

With that, the messenger, lurking in the background, takes his leave and Troyas leads you to a drawing room with another warm fire and fresh coffee.

"I thank you for your help yesterday.  All of Brindol thanks you."  His smile is sincere, but the events clearly are weighing heavily on him.  "You are not local and owe Brindol nothing, but now surely Brindol owes you.  Tell me, is there something you're hoping to achieve?"

[sblock=Skill Challege!]The councilman is obviously trying to ascertain your motivations and gauge your trustworthiness.  You'll need to be diplomatic and insightful, and a fair knowledge of local history couldn't hurt.

No need to roll initiative, just make a check and say what you're going to say.  Every PC does not have to participate, though a brief introduction to the councilman may be the polite thing to do.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2008)

Erekose13 said:


> "Oy Jormund, you from 'round here?"



The wizard's answer is demure. I am not, I am afraid. Home... home is quite far off.



industrygothica said:


> "You are not local and owe Brindol nothing, but now surely Brindol owes you.  Tell me, is there something you're hoping to achieve?"



The dwarf is quite, letting the others talk first. Instead, he is looking astutely at the councilman. However, his mind wanders.

OOC: Insight (1d20 8=9) Great. First failure!


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2008)

Councilman Troyas shifts uneasily under Jormund's blank stare.  His eyes bounce from one to the other, trying desperately to avoid the unsettling dwarf.


Successes 0/6; Failures 1/3


----------



## The Digger (Nov 2, 2008)

Peregrine casts a sympathetic glance at Jormund before turning back to the councilman. "Please do not speak of owing, Sir. I am sure that if you have problems that need our help, at least some of us would be willing to listen."

[sblock]OOC=Diplomacy]Peregrine rolls 19: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2008)

The Digger said:


> Peregrine casts a sympathetic glance at Jormund before turning back to the councilman. "Please do not speak of owing, Sir. I am sure that if you have problems that need our help, at least some of us would be willing to listen."
> 
> [sblock]OOC=Diplomacy]Peregrine rolls 19: Roll Lookup [/sblock]




"It is precisely that outlook that makes me want to look for adventurers such as yourselves for help, much to the dismay of my brethren in the council.  They forget that it was adventurer's to pushed back the Red Hand so many years ago... and that those goblinoid attacks are not unlike the recent ones."

Successes 1/6; Failures 1/3
Use of the history skill is now open since the councilman has brought up the Red Hand (can be used only once, so make it count).


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2008)

"Look," Troyas says, matter-of-fact.  "I am inclined to believe that your motives are pure, and though the council as a whole may not agree with me, I'm prepared to make you an offer."  The councilman looks at each of you in turn again, ensuring that he has your attention.

"As you are aware, last night was not the first attack on Brindol.  Seven days ago another such attack occurred, and there were prisoners taken--seven, to be exact, one only a small boy.  Other trinkets were taken from the Hall of Great Valor as well, along with the Hall's keeper Sertanian.  The council is willing to pay handsomely for the return of the prisoners.  More for the missing items, but the prisoners are our main concern.

"Those are not the only prisoners, however."  A sort of twisted, but somber grin creeps on to the man's face.  "We have one of theirs, too.  Taken from the battle last night, it was caught trying to escape.  It will be dealt with accordingly in due time, but should you choose to accept the job, an interrogation might be the best place to start.

"So, what say you?"

[sblock=OOC]I've decided to forgo this skill challenge in lieu of moving things along.  The next one, which is coming up, should move more easily... I hope.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2008)

Aliyas, silent so far, considered her options. She felt out of her element here, not being an elf of words and not really feeling in 'tune' with this human's town or its needs. Even so, the idea of innocent people in the clutches of goblins was sobering. It might not connect to her own quest, but she couldn't just walk away. If she fell, another would take her place...and she had time. Her whole life, if need be.

Not to mention, gold would be useful. The goodwill of Brindol couldn't hurt. And if these goblins were in the habit of stealing relics...well then...perhaps this was a lead after all.

The stoic elf lady nods her head to Troyas.

"I will help."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2008)

"Oy, I'll help too. Ain't leavin' no kids in the hands of gobbos." replies Brega.


----------



## The Digger (Nov 8, 2008)

"My sword is at your command" the tiny paladin drew himself up to his full 4' 3" and clasped his hand on the hilt of his sword,

"I agree entirely with master Brega, we cannot leave anyone, let alone childrenb, in the hands of those greenskin demons."  His voice was husky as he remembered his own childhood and the Storm of the Red Hand.

"Lead us to this prisoner.  He shall talk before he suffers for his crimes."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2008)

Jormund nodded solemnly. He seemed out of place, so said little as the others readied themselves to the interrogation.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2008)

Troyas directs you to the village green where the captured hobgoblin from last night is locked up in stocks and shackles.  His wounds from last night's battle have been bandaged, but a number of tomatoes on the ground near him and on the surface of the stocks indicate that his treatment hasn't been completely kind.  Two guards approach, well out of earshot of the hobgoblin.

"Aye," the first says.  "Troyas told us t'be expectin' ye.  'Luck talkin' to this one, he don't say much.  Just 'member that we need 'im healthy 'n well treated fer trial.  'Sides, we don't want any mobs takin' after yer lead."

"Goblins are just cowards anyway," the second says.  "If you go breaking fingers and things they'll say anything to get the pain to stop, and you'll just end up with a bunch of lies. 

"Morrik's the name, or so he says.  He's all yours."

[sblock=Peception]Those with a history dealing with the Red Hand will notice the similarity between the Red Hand symbol and the red, downward facing claw crudely painted on Morrik's tunic.  +2 to History checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skill Challenge: Interrogating Morrik]
Primary Skills: Bluff (DC 15), Diplomacy (DC 10), History (DC 10), Intimidate (DC 10)

Please roll initiative and post accordingly.  Feel free to discuss options OOC prior to posting.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 8, 2008)

Peregrine Thistledown
[sblock=Initiative]24 Initiative Roll Lookup [/sblock] 

[sblock=Intentions]Peregrine intends to wipe away the tomatoes from the hobgoblin, treat his wounds if necessary and use Diplomacy to speak gently to him.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2008)

Jormund assesses the situation.[sblock=OOC]Init: 16

Plans: Jormund is not a talker, so will likely use History (or assist one who has more background [the +2 bonus] or make a one time Insight check depending how things are pulling out.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2008)

Aliyas' eyes narrow slightly as she watches the hobgoblin, and she tries to get a sense for its moods. 

(Init 24)
(Argh...when I roll I thought Insight was a skill and I rolled it...but it's not. Shucks. Can I use that roll in Aiding Another with something else?  )
Roll Lookup


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2008)

Brega takes his time letting the others go first. His bumbled attempts at offering apologies do little to help Peregrine.

[sblock=ooc]Init 5; Aid Another - Diplomacy 2 (fail)

rolls (1d20 1=5, 1d20=2)[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 9, 2008)

Peregrine cleaned up some of the wounds and gave the hoblin a drink of water.

"Looks like you'll live, old son. But I don't fancy your chances in a local court. I think your best chance is to tell us what you were trying to do and I'll put in a good word for you."

He stood close and whispered in the prisoner's ear.

"I can understand you trying to burn the town down but what possible use could you have with a few trinkets from the great hall. And what's worse you kidnapped a child! That's really going to put their backs up. You're in real trouble and we're the only ones who can help you - but you need to help us first."

[sblock=Diplomacy]Natural 20 +9 = 29!! Roll Lookup (any bonuses for nat 20?? Pretty Please?)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2008)

Morrik snarls as you approach.  "I ain't sayin' nothin' unless you people let me go." 



The Digger said:


> Peregrine cleaned up some of the wounds and gave the hoblin a drink of water.
> 
> "Looks like you'll live, old son. But I don't fancy your chances in a local court. I think your best chance is to tell us what you were trying to do and I'll put in a good word for you."
> 
> ...




The hobgoblin flinches as the halfling dabs at his wounds, but soon settles and lets the paladin do his work.  He tries desperately to refuse the water, but gives in to that as well, and after Peregrine's speech he looks totally defeated, but still says nothing.



Erekose13 said:


> Brega takes his time letting the others go first. His bumbled attempts at offering apologies do little to help Peregrine.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Init 5; Aid Another - Diplomacy 2 (fail)
> 
> rolls (1d20 1=5, 1d20=2)[/sblock]




Thankfully the halfling is doing a marvelous job on his own at this point.

Success 1/6; Failure 0/3
---------------------------


Shayuri said:


> Aliyas' eyes narrow slightly as she watches the hobgoblin, and she tries to get a sense for its moods.
> 
> (Init 24)
> (Argh...when I roll I thought Insight was a skill and I rolled it...but it's not. Shucks. Can I use that roll in Aiding Another with something else?  )
> Roll Lookup






stonegod said:


> Jormund assesses the situation.[sblock=OOC]Init: 16
> 
> Plans: Jormund is not a talker, so will likely use History (or assist one who has more background [the +2 bonus] or make a one time Insight check depending how things are pulling out.[/sblock]




Shayuri, you can use that roll for whatever it is you decide to do, but since Peregrine has already gained a success, there's no need to aid in his roll.  You can aid Jormund, or let Jormund aid you in hopes for another success for this round, or you can each roll individually for a chance at two more successes.  To be honest, whatever skill you decide to put that roll towards will be a success on its own, so is there really a point in using it to aid someone else?

Has anyone heard from Mr. Gorak?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2008)

ooc: doesn't look like he's been online in a week or so.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2008)

(OOC - Okay, I'll do the Bad Cop and Intimidate)

Aliyas purses her lips in distaste as Peregrine does his bit, then steps forward to loom over the halfling from behind and glare down at the hobgoblin with cold, steely green eyes.

"Or," she says deliberately, hoping that this is the hobgoblin that she captured at bowpoint...she honestly has trouble telling one from another..."if you don't want to talk to him, then you can deal with me."

The words are spoken without much inflection, but her hard stare and cold intonation betrays little doubt that dealing with her will be far less agreeable than talking to the little paladin.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 11, 2008)

OCC: Sorry for the silence guys...RL...

IC: Elias will stand back and look very mad (intimidate), and look strait at the hob. He'll focus on whether the hob is lying or not.

Rolls: Init: 4, intimidate:18; history:22 insight:20


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 11, 2008)

Morrik bounces his eyes from the warlock to Aliyas's bow and snarls weakly before he drops his gaze completely, as if he's waging some internal war.

Successes: 3/Failures: 0


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2008)

OOC: Jormund's up. He'll start with some History, which looks like Elas could assist on. History: 25

Jormund eyed the military markings on the hob, and the odd sigul in blood. Addressing the others, he comments, Even in my far off home, the war of the Red Hand is known. Something is odd here...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 12, 2008)

ooc: go gang! not a single failure other than my pathetic aid another. next round?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 12, 2008)

stonegod said:


> OOC: Jormund's up. He'll start with some History, which looks like Elas could assist on. History: 25
> 
> Jormund eyed the military markings on the hob, and the odd sigul in blood. Addressing the others, he comments, Even in my far off home, the war of the Red Hand is known. Something is odd here...




Jormund's comments get the hobgoblin's attention, and it looks up at the dwarf.  "And the Red Hand will be known again under Sinruth's command."

Success 4/6; Failure 0/3


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2008)

Continuing to mimic his companions angry looks, Brega hefts his maul into view of the hobgoblin attempting to add weight to their arguments.

[sblock=ooc]Weight haha bad pun. goes with a bad roll too though aid another intimidate for Aliyas (1d20=8)[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 13, 2008)

Peregrine waves his arms at Aliyas and Elias. "Come now, there is no need for bad temper or threats. Morrik, I am sure, will be willing to help us. It is after all in his own best interests."

He turns back to the captive "You do know that don't you, Morrik. Cooperation with us is perhaps the only chance you've got to survive this in one piece. So come on, tell us more about Sinruth and what he could possibly be up to."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy = 16; Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]That's 5-0 for the skill challenge, so I'm calling it finished.  If you can't get 1 more success before three failures, we've got bigger problems to worry about. [/sblock]

Morrik finally breaks and starts talking. He tells you that Sinruth is the leader of the new Red Hand, descendants of those that plagued Brindol so long ago, but the simple fact that they're flying the Red Hand logo upside down tells you they likely have no actual connection to the original Red Hand.

Morrik tells you that Sinruth plans to raise an army and carve out a fiefdom of his own, and that they are using the ruins beneath Castle Rivenroar as a base for now.  He and the others were instructed to take slaves during the last raid to give to the "undead horrors" that guard part of the lair at Rivenroar.

Under gentle persuasion, Morrik draws a crude map of the location.



FYI: The network adapter on my computer went out yesterday, so I'm forced to use my wife's computer.  Unfortunately, all my maps are on my computer, and without a proper network or internet access on mine, I can't get them over easily (_them_ meaning all the maps, icons, and the maptools program itself).  So anything requiring a map may be a little slow to update until I get a replacement adapter.  They're cheap, so it shouldn't be too long, I hope.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2008)

The dwarf huffs, but takes note of the situation. We should tell this council. They should be informed whatever we do. He lets the more diplomatic of them deal with the matter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2008)

"Aye and we should be headin to Rivenroar before the day is out." replies Brega, worried about the fate of the kidnapped villagers.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2008)

Elias nods in agreement to both companions. "let us make haste!"


----------



## The Digger (Nov 21, 2008)

"Aye!"  Peregrine is adamant "We should go now before they are ready for us."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2008)

Aliyas holds up a hand and clears her throat.

"Rivenroar is too far to get there before sundown today, I think," she opines. "And if we just vanish, the humans might do something rash. Lets tell the leaders here what we learned and what we're doing...then leave. It won't take much longer, and it could save us a lot of trouble in the mid-term."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 21, 2008)

The guards direct you to the Council's quarters where three other men sit along side Councilman Troyas.  He greets you warmly, but the others look a bit disgusted.

"Hello there.  Tell me, have you learned anything from our new friend?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 24, 2008)

"Oh aye, we learned plenty. Some upstart thinks he's gonna resurrect the Hand, some dumb hob named Sinruth.  Seems Sinruth had a bunch of people taken to Rivenroar where they's bein held.  We're gonna head out in a few, but thought it best to run an update by you." says Brega when none of the others speak up.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2008)

Erekose13 said:


> "Oh aye, we learned plenty. Some upstart thinks he's gonna resurrect the Hand, some dumb hob named Sinruth.  Seems Sinruth had a bunch of people taken to Rivenroar where they's bein held.  We're gonna head out in a few, but thought it best to run an update by you." says Brega when none of the others speak up.




Troyas hears your words and takes a moment to absorb them before he speaks.  "It's best you not speak of it outside of this room, then.  The war with the Red Hand was a long time ago, but not long enough to yet be forgotten.  Talk of another battle with them may send this town into a frenzy."  Troyas looks at the other councilmen, who seem bored and more than a little inconvenienced, then back at you again.

"Please, go then.  Stop this Sinruth, and bring back our brothers.  And again, thank you."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2008)

"We should point out," Aliyas says evenly, "That from what we could tell, Sinruth has nothing to do with the original Red Hand. They haven't even got the emblem right. They're simply trying to recapture glory long lost to them, by using an old name."

"That said, the people they took are in some danger...so we shouldn't delay too long. The captive provided a map, and I am an able pathfinder. I think we can get there quickly."


----------



## The Digger (Nov 24, 2008)

"I think we should know who were the unfortunates who were taken captive.  I hate to dwell on the possibility but some, or even all, could be no more.  Can you give us names and descriptions of those captured, I believe you said there were seven?"

Peregrine is obviously unhappy about the possible fate of the captives.

"And one more thing.  You mentioned trinkets that were stolen that you would like returned.  What exactly were they?  The captives will be our main concern of course, but if we see these items we will try to recover them."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2008)

Jormund remains quiet, letting the others talk, but he pays attention to the other councilmembers. Trust... trust was earned.

OOC: Insight on the others.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2008)

"We can't be certain of everything that was taken," Troyas says.  "Only Sertanian knows for sure, and he's one of the hostages.  Find him, and he can tell you."

Jormund's insight tells him that the others are skeptical of the adventurers, and of Troyas himself.  They seem like a secretive bunch, maybe with plans of their own.

OOC: Let me know if you all want to continue talking, otherwise we can fast forward to the catacombs beneath Castle Rivenroar.


----------



## The Digger (Dec 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I say - Go for it![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2008)

Jormund eyes the other councilmembers, but says nothing. He nods his heads when the others are ready to leave.

They do not trust us, or the other councilmember. This maybe trouble later.

OOC: I'm ready.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2008)

Elias will also do  a insight check (+8), and get ready to move on.

OCC: lets go!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 3, 2008)

ooc: good to go


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2008)

Aliyas feels the tension in the air around her, and elects to keep silent at the moment. Diplomacy was never her strength anyway.

(Ready!)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I promise I haven't forgotten about this game.  I find myself in a state of utter disorganization, and unfortunately this is the game that's taken the brunt of it.  I think it has a lot to do with only having the time to update one game at a time--my others are just easier at the moment, as the introduction to the new area, the catacombs of Castle Rivenroar, may take a bit of energy to compile.  I'll get there soon though, I promise.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 11, 2008)

*Thanks for the patience!*

The map was simple but accurate—four hours northwest toward Witchcross, then due north at the road to Red Rock for another four.  The ruins of Rivenroar Castle lay nestled in the hills at the base of The Giant’s Shield, the decayed façade nearly invisible against the backdrop of the mountains.

The castle was nothing more than a shell of crumbling walls and cracked flagstone floors.  Delicately carved pillars stretched from the debris into the twilit sky, their intricate designs outlined in the black remains of weather and time.

A wide stairway leads down through a hole in the cracked foundation into the dark underbelly of the ruined castle.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2008)

VACATION ALERT: I'm off till Jan 4th on vacation. I'll try to post while I'm away because getting time to post is a vacation for me


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone want to check out the stairs, or anything else for that matter?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 13, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Anyone want to check out the stairs, or anything else for that matter?




Upon arriving close to the ruined castle, Elias scans the area: "Well, we made it this far. I suggest we scout the area around the castle, and if nothing turns up, we explore the stairs".

It's rather clear the scholar is no too eager to go down those steps, but there is no question that he'll do it. Those kidnapped victims need help, quickly.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2008)

Aliyas nods.

"I'll go first. Let me get ahead a little, then follow slowly."

Moving silently even on the flagstones, bow in hand and arrow nocked, the elf the edges down the stairs and into the darkness beyond.

(Stealth check 21. Roll Lookup )


----------



## The Digger (Dec 14, 2008)

Peregrine drew his sword and, holding it to his lips, kissed the blade and spoke a quiet prayer; one that he had heard before and found...appropriate!

"Kord.  Thou knowest how busy I must be this day; if I forget thee, do not thou forget me!"

Then, to the others, "Come.  Let us be about our work."

With that he slowly moved after Aliyas.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 15, 2008)

Jormund frowns, but follows with the others.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2008)

Aliyas creeps down the steps, bow in hand.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel as she takes another step down and ducks her head in.

There are four creatures standing guard; two hobgoblins in the center of the room, and two goblins guarding a rear exit.  They don't appear to have heard anything... yet.*




*Aliyas can act in the surprise round.

The others are a distance behind Aliyas on the steps, there just isn't room on the map at this point.
*Initiative (after the surprise round)*
16 Aliyas
13 Brega
12 Elias
10 Jormund
10 Hobgoblins
7 Goblins
6 Peregrine

------------------------------------------

[SBLOCK=Status]
[SBLOCK=Aliyas "One-Arrow" Minheida -0/26]
*AC* 16 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 15 *Will* 12
*Init* +4 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/8 (Value=5)

*Conditions: *

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Brega Grimstone -0/31]
*AC* 17 *Fort* 15 *Ref* 11 *Will* 13
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/12 (value 7)

*Conditions:

Powers Used
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Peregrine Thistledown -0/27]
AC 20 Fort 12 Ref 14 Will 13
Init +5 AP: 1
Used Surges 0/11 (Value=6)

Conditions:

Powers Used
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Elias -0/30]
AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 14
Init +0 AP: 1
Used surges 0/10 (value 7)

Conditions:

Powers Used
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jormund -0/26]
AC 14 Fort 13 Ref 13 Will 15
Init +1 AP: 1
Used surges 0/9 (value 6)

Conditions:

Powers Used
[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 19, 2008)

If possible, Elias will curse and blast one of the front line hobgoblins with an eldrich blast. If they fall before he gets to act, he'll get closer and do the same on one of the goblins in the back.

OCC:  Attack: 21, damage 3 (curse) + 8 (blast) = 11


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2008)

OOC: I'll post an action once I know what Aliyas is doing in the surprise round.


----------



## The Digger (Dec 20, 2008)

Peregrine also will wait


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2008)

(OOC - Agh, sorry I missed this...)

Crouching down in the dancing torchlight shadows, Aliyas waits for a moment to let the others get closer...then carefully brings her bow to bear on the lead hobgoblin and fires a rapid salvo of arrows at him!

(Twin Strike for 26 and 12 to hit, doing 8 and 5 damage. Roll Lookup Note that I get another +1 from Prime Shot...forgot to factor that into the rolls. Both attacks on H1.)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 22, 2008)

Aliyas's first arrow plants itself firmly into the hobgoblin's thigh, but the second skitters off the floor and bounces off the wall between the smaller goblins.  Together, the goblinoids shout a warning and take up their arms.

OOC: No need for a map.  Start normal initiative.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2008)

Jormund walks up cautiously, then incants some harsh words. A ray of perfect cold shoots forth at one of the far goblins. We need to keep those from warning others!

OOC: Move up so he's 10 away from the Gobs. Ray of Frost: 10 Fort, 9 hp. Going to assume that missed....


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 23, 2008)

ooc: still on holidays. wont have regular access to internet till Jan 5th.  please NPC Brega, he will predicatably charge anything.


----------



## The Digger (Dec 23, 2008)

Peregrine moved down the steps to see the situation properly. At once he thrust out his sword and pointed at the lefthand hobgoblin (H2).

"Kord shall have thy life, beast!"

With that, he charged the sentry, lashing ineffectually at his body.

[sblock=OOC]Move to bottom of stairs; Divine Challenge (Minor) on H2; Charge H2 (but IC is as bad as usual!!!!!)missed drastically.
H2 is marked. -2 to attack anyone except me[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 23, 2008)

NOTICE!

This game, as well as every other game that I DM, will be on hiatus until at least January 5th, as I will be vacationing in New Orleans from Christmas day until after New Years.  I _may_ be able to handle some things from there, but most assuredly anything requiring a map will have to wait until I get home.

Until then, Happy Holidays from your friendly neighborhood dungeon master!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

Without pause, Aliyas keeps up the rain of feathered shafts on the hobgoblin...focusing on him with a hunter's resolve and determination to bring him down!

(Hunter's Quarry on H1. Twin Strike on H1. 22 and 19 to hit, 3 and 8 damage. Roll Lookup plus 5 damage for Hunter's Quarry. Roll Lookup)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Brega charges quickly down the stairs towards the nearest hobgoblin, grunting as he rushes down.  His maul slams into the hobgoblin's face. The dwarf spits on the hobgoblin to add insult to injury.

[sblock=ooc]move: charge to H1.
standard: melee basic (1d20+6=20, 2d6+5=16)
note: double move/charge with a basic melee attack against H1.
MARK H1
minor: none[sblock=stats]HP 31/31; AC 17, Fort 15, Ref 11, Will 13;
Surges: 12/12
Action Point: 1/1
Second Wind: 1/1
Spinning Strike: 1/1
Brutal Strike: 1/1  ?did we wait a day since our last encounter, I'm assuming so?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 15, 2009)

Aliyas's first arrow strikes true, but the second misses its mark.
[sblock]First arrow hits for a total of 8 damage (3+5 for HQ), second misses[/sblock]

Brega charges past Aliyas and swings his maul at the hobgoblin's face.  His weapon misses, but the gob of spit showers the hobgoblin's face
[sblock]16 vs. AC misses.[/sblock]

Elias mutters a curse and launches a blast of eldritch energy that blasts the hobgoblin squarely in the chest.
[sblock]Curses H2, 21 vs. Ref hits for 11[/sblock]

Jormund's ray blasts the door between the smaller goblins.
[sblock]10 vs. Fort misses, probably by less than you think.[/sblock]

Both goblins raise their flails and bring them down hard on Brega.*

One of the goblins opens the north door and the braziers begin to grind along hidden grooves dug into the floor.  They both take up crossbows and fire.**

Peregrine weaves down the stairs and stabs at a hobgoblin, but misses drastically.



* H1 hits for 11 damage, marks and slows Brega; H2 hits for 7 damage, bloodies brega.  Brega is Marked, Slowed, and Bloodied.
** G1 hits Aliyas for 9 damage; G2 hits Jormund for 8 damage

*Initiative*
16 Aliyas
13 Brega
12 Elias
10 Jormund
10 Hobgoblins
7 Goblins
6 Peregrine

------------------------------------------

[SBLOCK=Status]
[SBLOCK=Aliyas "One-Arrow" Minheida -9/26]
*AC* 16 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 15 *Will* 12
*Init* +4 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/8 (Value=5)

*Conditions: *

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Brega Grimstone -18/31]
*AC* 17 *Fort* 15 *Ref* 11 *Will* 13
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/12 (value 7)

*Conditions:*Bloodied, Marked (H1), Slowed

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Peregrine Thistledown -0/27]
*AC* 20 *Fort* 12 *Ref* 14 *Will* 13
*Init* +5 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/11 (Value=6)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Elias -0/30]
*AC* 15 *Fort* 14 *Ref* 13 *Will* 14
*Init* +0 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/10 (value 7)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jormund -8/26]
*AC* 14 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 13 *Will* 15
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/9 (value 6)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]


H1: Marked (Brega)
H2: Cursed (Elias), Marked (Peregrine)
G1:
G2:


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2009)

Aliyas launches another salvo of arrows at the hobgoblins, hoping to puncture their line and let friends through to attack the goblins...

(Twin Strike: 23 and 7, for 3 damage + 2 HQ)
Roll Lookup

(Note also, the Eldritch Blast from last turn targets Reflex defense, not AC)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 15, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (Note also, the Eldritch Blast from last turn targets Reflex defense, not AC)




[sblock=OOC]Ack!  Noted and corrected.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Brega had rolled a 20 to hit on the last attack, 16 was the damage.  Actually I forgot the +1 attack from charging too, so thats 21. Not sure if that will help at all, but I hope so.[/sblock]

Brega attempts to sweep the hobgoblin off his feet. "Come on! Is that all you got?!" he says, boosting his own confidence with taunts.

[sblock=ooc]standard: spinning sweep vs H1 atk, dmg (1d20+6=17, 2d6+5=16)
MARK H1
minor: dwarven resilience (second wind)
[sblock=stats]
HP 25/31; AC 17, Fort 15, Ref 11, Will 13;
Surges: 11/12
Action Point: 1/1
Second Wind: 0/1
Spinning Strike: 0/1
Brutal Strike: 1/1 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 15, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> [sblock=ooc]Brega had rolled a 20 to hit on the last attack, 16 was the damage.  Actually I forgot the +1 attack from charging too, so thats 21. Not sure if that will help at all, but I hope so.[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]I meant to put 20, not 16.  Sorry about that.  21 is still a miss, however, so it doesn't change anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 16, 2009)

Elias will curse H1, and will blast again H2 (curse damage applied to H2 too). If h2 falls before Elias gets to act, he'll target H1.
He'll then move forward by 2 squares.

OCC: 
Attack with eldrich blast: 5
Damage: 17 (damn! ;-)
init for next round: 19


----------



## stonegod (Jan 20, 2009)

Letting out a sharp yelp, Jormund waves his staff at the goblin that hit him. Shards of force appear from nowhere, attempting to surround the bugger. He then steps back a bit for more cover.

* Cloud of daggers: Ref 16, 4hp and anyone moving/starting in that square takes an addition 3hp. Shift back a square for more cover (there are allies between him and the Gs)*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2009)

Two more arrows fly through the air, but only one of them finds its mark.
[sblock]Hit H1 for 5 damage[/sblock]

Brega swings his weapon low in an attempt to knock the hobgoblin from its feet, but the goblinoid deftly avoids the blow.
[sblock]17 vs. AC misses[/sblock]

Elias's eldritch energy misses his target completely.
[sblock]5 vs. Relex misses[/sblock]

Jormund creates a cloud of daggers over one of the goblins and the thing starts oozing from hundreds of tiny pinpricks.
[sblock]16 vs. Reflex hits for 4 damage[/sblock]

The hobgoblins launch a furious attack on those within range.
[sblock]H1: 24 vs. AC hits Brega for 10 damage,  Brega is bloodied.
H2: 16 vs. AC misses Peregrine[/sblock]

The first goblin moves up to gain cover from Aliyas and plants a bolt into the weakened dwarf.
[sblock]17 vs. AC hits Brega for 8 damage[/sblock]

The second goblin winces as Jormund's spell continues its work.  Finally it is able to move from the area and launch a crossbow bolt at the troublesome wizard.
[sblock]25 vs. AC hit Jormund for 10 damage.  Jormund is bloodied[/sblock]







*Initiative*
16 Aliyas
13 Brega
12 Elias
10 Jormund
10 Hobgoblins
7 Goblins
6 Peregrine <~~ Current initiative

------------------------------------------

[SBLOCK=Status]
[SBLOCK=Aliyas "One-Arrow" Minheida -9/26]
*AC* 16 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 15 *Will* 12
*Init* +4 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/8 (Value=5)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Brega Grimstone -29/31]
*AC* 17 *Fort* 15 *Ref* 11 *Will* 13
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/12 (value 7)

*Conditions:*Bloodied, Marked (H1), Slowed

*Powers Used*
Spinning Sweep (e)
Second Wind (e)
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Peregrine Thistledown -0/27]
*AC* 20 *Fort* 12 *Ref* 14 *Will* 13
*Init* +5 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/11 (Value=6)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Elias -0/30]
*AC* 15 *Fort* 14 *Ref* 13 *Will* 14
*Init* +0 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/10 (value 7)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jormund -18/26]
*AC* 14 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 13 *Will* 15
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/9 (value 6)

*Conditions:Bloodied*

*Powers Used*
Cloud of Daggers (e)
[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]


H1: Marked (Brega)
H2: Cursed (Elias), Marked (Peregrine)
G1:
G2:


----------



## The Digger (Jan 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Aargh! Things kick off again just as I have a few days away. I can log on (slowly and painfully on this computer) but I have no character details. Can you please RP Peregrine for me till Monday night.

He will attack H2 and, if possible will mark H1 as well[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 22, 2009)

Jormund cries out in pain again, "Damned gob!" He points with his staff again, and the shards of force surround the meddling foe again. He then backs up once more.

OOC: Cloud of Daggers G2: Ref 22, 4 force damage; 3 at beginning of G2's turn. Move back two squares.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Brega tries to smash the hobgoblin in the face again, but the feeble attempt is easily batted aside. "Not um... doing well here..." the dwarf says, exertion and bleeding wounds showing through.

[sblock=ooc]brute strike vs. h1 (1d20+6=10, 6d6+5=23) gah!  at least its reliable.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2009)

Aliyas curses under her breath in elven and fires another rapid pair of shots at the first hobgoblin, trying to bring those bruisers down before Brega falls!

(Twin Strike, 25 and 14 to hit, for 8 damage plus 3 from HQ)
Roll Lookup
And HQ roll
Roll Lookup

(Seems like my damage output is pretty poor, overall...I think I need some major retraining if we survive to level. )


----------



## The Digger (Jan 27, 2009)

Seeing the trouble Brega is in, Peregrine lays his hand upon him and calls upon his God.  A Holy glow flows into Brega's wounds helping to heal them.

That done the small paladin turned to his hobgoblin foe and challenged it to do its worst.  "Come beast, face me now!"

[sblock=OOC]Minor - Lay on Hands = Brega gains Surge value:  Minor - Divine Challenge on H2;  7 radiant damage if he attacks anyone other than me.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 29, 2009)

Not loosing hope, Elias will target H2 again with an eldrich blast. He'll also curse G1.

[sblock=OCC]attack: 14 vs dex, damage: 16, init for next round: 16
Note 1: for every cursed foe that falls, Elias's attack roll gets +1
Note 2: Both hobs should be cursed, this is the 3rd round since we started combat, and Elias cursed 2 ennemies. He's now cursing G1. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2009)

The halfling touches Brega and the dwarf feels better
[sblock]Brega heals 7 hp[/sblock]

Aliyas steps up and impales the goblin with an arrow.
[sblock]25 vs. AC hits for 8 damage, plus 3 for HQ[/sblock]

The hobgoblin easily ducks as Brega wings weakly for its face.
[sblock]10 vs. AC misses.  I think IC just hates dwarves for some reason.[/sblock]

Elias utters a curse to one of the goblins as he sends another of his eldretch blasts into the wall.
[sblock]14 vs. Ref misses; Curse G1.  There's no need to roll initiative each round; we use the same initiative roll for the entire encounter.  Unless you have an ability that I haven't noticed.[/sblock]

Jormund steps back and launches another cloud of daggers at the offending goblin.
[sblock]22 v.s Ref hits for 4 damage, move back two squares.[/sblock]

The first hobgoblin raises his flail to the weakened dwarf and bashes him hard on the shoulder.
[sblock]26 vs. AC hits brega for 6 damage[/sblock]

The second of the larger foes raises its flail to Peregrine, but the halfling easily ducks under the blow.
[sblock]1=automatic miss[/sblock]

Seeing the staggered dwarf, the first goblin raises its crossbow to him and lets fly, but misses.
[sblock]13 vs. AC misses[/sblock]

The second goblin moves up and puts a well-aimed bold into the ranger.
[sblock]17 vs. AC hits Aliyas for 6 damage[/sblock]

Behind the goblins the braziers stop moving, and a gout of flame jumps from one to the other.  As the flame dies, the braziers begin to move again.



I cut off Elias a bit at the bottom of the map, but I think it's ok still.

[SBLOCK=Status]
[SBLOCK=Aliyas "One-Arrow" Minheida -15/26]
*AC* 16 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 15 *Will* 12
*Init* +4 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/8 (Value=5)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Brega Grimstone -28/31]
*AC* 17 *Fort* 15 *Ref* 11 *Will* 13
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/12 (value 7)

*Conditions:*Bloodied, Marked (H1), Slowed

*Powers Used*
Spinning Sweep (e)
Second Wind (e)
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Peregrine Thistledown -0/27]
*AC* 20 *Fort* 12 *Ref* 14 *Will* 13
*Init* +5 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/11 (Value=6)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Elias -0/30]
*AC* 15 *Fort* 14 *Ref* 13 *Will* 14
*Init* +0 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/10 (value 7)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jormund -18/26]
*AC* 14 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 13 *Will* 15
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/9 (value 6)

*Conditions:Bloodied*

*Powers Used*
Cloud of Daggers (e)
[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]


H1: Cursed (Elias),Marked (Brega)
H2: Cursed (Elias), Marked (Peregrine)
G1: Cursed (Elias)
G2:


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2009)

In a desperate strike, even after Peregrine's help, Brega wails around with his heavy maul and feels bone crunch. "A ha!"

[sblock=ooc]ok big guy don't die on me. (1d20+6=23, 6d6+5 =19) pathetically bad damage roll on 6d6 but at least he hit![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2009)

[sblock=Brega]6d6?  Goodness, what power did you use?[/sblock]
Anyone else want to act?  Specifically Peregrine, since he's next in the initiative order.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2009)

[sblock=DM]Brute strike, his daily (its 3[W])  He tried to use it last round, but failed to hit, thankfully its reliable[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2009)

OOC: Don't forget the goblin took 3 more hp at the start of its turn (being in the daggers and all).

Jormund takes a moment to gather himself, leaning heavily against the wall. After a quick breath, he looks to the foes still standing. Looking up, he sees the other closing goblin, and lets forth more shard of power but his aim is off.

Minor: Second Wind (+6hp, +2 to defenses). Standard:  Cloud of daggers on G2: Nat  1. However, the goblin still takes 3hp damage at the start of its turn.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 4, 2009)

Elias will curse G2, and wait for him to come next to H2. He'll then cast a scorching burst, centered on squate G7.

OCC: Attack (vs ref)/damage

H2: 17/6 (1d6 curse damage included)
H1: 11/7
G2 (if in square H2): 7/8 
Init for next round: 8
Note that for each foe that falls, Elias gets +1 to the next attack roll.


----------



## The Digger (Feb 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]For some reason I cannot log into enworld from home.  Until I sort it out can you NPCV Peregrine for me.  I will try to post again from thisd machine in the next day or so with more detail about P's attack.
Sorry all![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2009)

[sblock]Stonegod: I took the damage into account in my records here.

TD: I'll take care of Peregrine until you're squared away.

All: Waiting on Aliyas to act, then I'll get an update up.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 5, 2009)

OK I'm back!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2009)

(OOC - Gah, that went fast. Or maybe it just feels like it because of the connection issues. Sorry for the delay all!)

Aliyas glares daggers at the goblin that shot her, but reminds herself that it did little good to give in to distractions or taunting. Stay focused. Stay disciplined. That was the hunter's way.

Deliberately she looked away from it, letting it see that its wound was of no concern to her...despite the angry waves of pain that radiated from it. And yet in the pain was clarity. She drew her arrows with calmness she'd lacked before, and loosed them with a cold anger that steadied her hand and sharpened her mind.

After the shots she looked back at the goblin as if to say, _You're next._

(twin strike! First shot is a crit! natural 20 for 8 damage plus hunter's quarry. Is that maxed too? If so, 14 to H1. Second shot is 24 to hit for 7 damage. If H1 is still standing after the first shot he gets the second too. Otherwise H2 gets it.) Roll Lookup

(if I need to roll Quarry, feel free to do it yourself (1d6) or ask me and I'll append it.)


----------



## The Digger (Feb 6, 2009)

[sblock=Crits]Everything that you would roll on a normal hit is maxed on a crit.  So HQ, Sneak Attack etc are all maxed.  Only those dice which come in BECAUSE of a crit have to be rolled eg magic weapon crits.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2009)

Peregrine swings at a hobgoblin but misses terribly.

Aliyas plants two arrows inthe other hobgoblin and staggers it.  Still, the thing stands and fights!
[sblock]HQ is maxed as well; h1 is bloodied[/sblock]

Brega finishes off the freshly bloodied hobgoblin by smashing its skull with his heavy maul.  The dwarf can't help but notice that the first kill of the battle is his.

Elias strikes the remaining hobgoblin with his scorching burst, but the goblin hasn't moved into position.
[sblock]18 vs. Ref hits for 6 damage (includes bonus from pact boon); you still don't need to roll initiative for each round.[/sblock]

Jormund catches his breath and unleashes another cloud of daggers on top of the goblin.  The goblin seems unaffected thus far.

The remaining hobgoblin lifts its flail and slaps the halfling hard with it.
[sblock]23vs. AC hits Peregrine for 10 damage[/sblock]

The first goblin moves up into a corner and launches another bolt at Brega, but thankfully misses.
[sblock]12 vs. AC misses.  Lucky... this time.[/sblock]

The second goblin moves up into the opposite corner and goes for the halfling, with a drastically different result.  Peregrine suddenly realizes his dire circumstance.
[sblock]21 vs. AC hits for 8 damage[/sblock]




*Initiative*
6 Peregrine
--new round--
16 Aliyas
13 Brega
12 Elias
10 Jormund
10 Hobgoblins
7 Goblins
6 Peregrine <~~ Current Initiative

[SBLOCK=Status]
[SBLOCK=Aliyas "One-Arrow" Minheida -15/26]
*AC* 16 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 15 *Will* 12
*Init* +4 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/8 (Value=5)

*Conditions:*Bloodied

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Brega Grimstone -28/31]
*AC* 17 *Fort* 15 *Ref* 11 *Will* 13
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/12 (value 7)

*Conditions:*Bloodied

*Powers Used*
Spinning Sweep (e)
Second Wind (e)
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Peregrine Thistledown -18/27]
*AC* 20 *Fort* 12 *Ref* 14 *Will* 13
*Init* +5 *AP:* 1
Used Surges 0/11 (Value=6)

*Conditions:*Bloodied

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Elias -0/30]
*AC* 15 *Fort* 14 *Ref* 13 *Will* 14
*Init* +0 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/10 (value 7)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jormund -12/26]
*AC* 14 *Fort* 13 *Ref* 13 *Will* 15
*Init* +1 *AP:* 1
Used surges 0/9 (value 6)

*Conditions:*

*Powers Used*
Cloud of Daggers (e)
[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2009)

Covered from the snipers, Jormund calls forth more shards of force. They hob manages to avoid the initial barbs, but they threaten him still.

OOC: I can't tell if you are consistently applying the Cloud of Dagger's damage for those starting in it (since there is no mention of damage anywhere). Anyway,  Cloud of Daggers Ref 7 misses H1, but he still stakes 3 damage at the beginning of his turn.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2009)

stonegod said:


> OOC: I can't tell if you are consistently applying the Cloud of Dagger's damage for those starting in it (since there is no mention of damage anywhere). Anyway,  Cloud of Daggers Ref 7 misses H1, but he still stakes 3 damage at the beginning of his turn.




[sblock=Stonegod]I am adding the damage at the beginning of the turn of those starting in it.  I will try to make sure I include it in the narrative from now on so that everyone is certain; I'll admit that I almost forgot it this time, and only caught it just before I hit the submit button.  But rest assured, the damage was added, and the goblin said "ouch." [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 15, 2009)

Realising the dire straits he is in Peregrine parries furiously as he tries to catch his breath.

[sblock=Second Wind]+2 to all defences and regain 6 HP from Healing Surge[/sblock]

"These are hard little bast... so-and-sos!" he grunts.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2009)

"Now who's got yur back, ya slimy sod!" says Brega as he shifts around the hobgoblin, standing on top of the dead body of his buddy and levels his maul at it's shield arm.

[sblock=ooc]move: shift H8
standard: reaping strike vs. h2 (1d20+6=21, 2d6+5=12)
MARK H2
minor: n/a
[sblock=stats]
HP 3/31; AC 17, Fort 15, Ref 11, Will 13;
Surges: 11/12
Action Point: 1/1
Second Wind: 0/1
Spinning Strike: 0/1
Brutal Strike: 0/1 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2009)

Aliyas steps forward, knowing that it puts her in the line of fire of those goblins...but also puts them in HER line of fire. The well crafted elven bow sings in her hands as she strums the string, launching a pair of arrows at the one at the far wall.

(Move 1 sq north, mark the wounded goblin with Hunter's Quarry, then use Twin Strike on him! Attacks: 21 and 11, for 7 damage plus 6 from HQ. Roll Lookup )


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2009)

Screw it - I give up.

I just spent the last hour and a half doing an update for this game, then EN World ate the post because it was taking too long to respond.  Response time has been one of the main reasons I'm so slow about updating anyway, and this just takes the cake.  

Sorry guys, but this game is officially over.  I just don't need the stress.


-IG


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that IG, its been a fun game. Totally understandable though, the system issues on this site can really hurt motivation. I've dumped a few of my games over similar issues in the past. Take care and good gaming.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear; thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2009)

Meep. I hope this doesn't mean Those Left Behind is on borrowed time. 

Sorry this didn't work out.

Maybe if you find another place to run games...you'll let us know.


----------



## The Digger (Feb 21, 2009)

You know between this one and another site I RP on I've lost about 6 games in the last 2 weeks!

Shucks!


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Meep. I hope this doesn't mean Those Left Behind is on borrowed time.
> 
> Sorry this didn't work out.
> 
> Maybe if you find another place to run games...you'll let us know.



TLB isn't going anywhere.  That one doesn't take near the effort to update as 4e games do... at least it seems that way to me.  I pretty much wing it all there, and there's so much role-playing going on, that tactical positions and such take a backseat to everything else.  That's why I love that game so much! 

FYI, if I could afford the domain and server space, I'd have a new place up to run games on tomorrow.


The Digger said:


> You know between this one and another site I RP on I've lost about 6 games in the last 2 weeks!
> 
> Shucks!



Eh, sorry about that...


----------



## The Digger (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't worry about it IG, it's just the way the crumble cookies.  Might see you all some other game sometime!


----------

